# Twist/braid/bun For Growth Challenge 2017 (no Extensions)



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

We haven't had one of these in a while. But it's back

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. *

This challenge is for *twist, braids, and buns on your own hair*. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over the year. 

Twists: 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, 3 strand twists, coils, bantu knots 
Braids: Box braids & mini braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braids, etc. 
Buns: Any kind of bun or updo. We want our ends to be protected and tucked away! 

*RULES: *
1. ALL STYLES MUST BE DONE WITH YOUR OWN HAIR EXCLUSIVELY. 
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days.
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 3 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). [If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 3-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.] 
4. *Check in 1x* *a month or more*. Update us on your regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.)
5. Post a picture of your hair at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 7. The challenge will be from January 1, 2016 – December 31, 2016 but will run in quarters. You can opt out for a quarter if needed. But when you commit, commit for a quarter.
8. You will have 1 pass per quarter, during the challenge to cover you for a week. 
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge. 

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions,* etc. 

Feel free to join at any time. 

~~~~~~~~~~*Join the Challenge by Sharing-----------------*

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 

5. How often will you restyle your hair?

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2016)

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.): *Flat twists and 2 strand twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen: *Wash every week or every 2 weeks, rollerset and twist. Wear for a week to two weeks and repeat. Moisturize every 2 to 3 days.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning: *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge: *Better retention and improvement of my ends. *

5. How often will you restyle your hair: *Every week to 2 weeks*

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm in!

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.): *2 strand twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen: *Wash every 2 weeks and twist. Wear twist out for 1-2 days at the end of week two. Twist are normally styled in ponytail, bun, or top knot.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning: *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge: *Retention*

5. How often will you restyle your hair: *Every 2 weeks*

6. Include Starting Pic.
(will post at the end of December)


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bunning
Wash dc, flat iron
1-2 times a week
Relaxed
Rentention and keeping my hands out of my head.
I will restyle my hair daily 
 I will show a pic of my rat bun soon.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2016)

Holding my spot. I'll answer everything and add  starting pictures before the end of year.


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2016)

lulu97 said:


> Holding my spot. I'll answer everything and add  starting pictures before the end of year.


Same! Bunning is my every day style. I occasionally wear my hair down on the weekends, but for the most part I'm always in a top knot. 

Plus I'm a @faithVA groupie and join her challenges as often as I can.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

Ahh shucks now
 We got the long hair divas in the house. And they are some picture posters too.

We gonna have a funky good time!!!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2016)

toaster said:


> Same! Bunning is my every day style. I occasionally wear my hair down on the weekends, but for the most part I'm always in a top knot.
> 
> Plus I'm a @faithVA groupie and join her challenges as often as I can.


I think you did the last one. Figured it was time to revive the thread.

I've never had a groupie 

Your support is everything.


----------



## Daina (Dec 18, 2016)

I will be joining as well. Will add starting info before the end of the year.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm in! 
Ill update post with pictures / info
I'm an @faithVA fan too! I have not done a challenge in a while and I think this will help me get back on track. My hair has been suffering lately.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

Tibbar said:


> I'm in!
> Ill update post with pictures / info
> I'm an @faithVA fan too! I have not done a challenge in a while and I think this will help me get back on track. My hair has been suffering lately.


Thanks @Tibbar . When I saw your post I was thinking Man I haven't seen her around these parts in a minute.


----------



## overtherainbow (Dec 18, 2016)

1. Updos using flexi 8s and other hair toys. 

2. Wash every Sunday, DC usually with protein, then stretch in braids or twists.  The next day, I let my twists out and do an updo from Mon-Fri.  Every night, I sleep in two braids.

3. Natural

4. Stronger ends, more length, thicker ends

5. Every Morning

6. Coming in a couple of hours


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> 1. Updos using flexi 8s and other hair toys.
> 
> 2. Wash every Sunday, DC usually with protein, then stretch in braids or twists.  The next day, I let my twists out and do an updo from Mon-Fri.  Every night, I sleep in two braids.
> 
> ...


When you say updo is it an actual bun? Are your ends tucked under?


----------



## overtherainbow (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> When you say updo is it an actual bun? Are your ends tucked under?


I do a classic french roll so all of my ends are rolled tucked inside of my hair.  I may do the occasional bun but even loose buns are hard on my nape


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> 1. Updos using flexi 8s and other hair toys.
> 
> 2. Wash every Sunday, DC usually with protein, then stretch in braids or twists.  The next day, I let my twists out and do an updo from Mon-Fri.  Every night, I sleep in two braids.
> 
> ...





overtherainbow said:


> I do a classic french roll so all of my ends are rolled tucked inside of my hair.  I may do the occasional bun but even loose buns are hard on my nape


Please share a picture. I would love to see it.


----------



## overtherainbow (Dec 18, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Please share a picture. I would love to see it.


Here's a non protective version because my bangs are out, but typically, they're  tucked in too.  I made the flexi 8 with beading wire, pearls and silver beads and a wooden crochet hook.  I have a ton of older pics of this style posted about the forum.

ETA: here's another done with a store brought flexi 8 and bangs tucked away into the twist, my preferred style.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 18, 2016)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Two strand twist that are mini to medium-sized.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
I wash once per month.  I steam twice per month and retwist twice per month.  I set twists with SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and JBCO Leave-in.  I spray with braid spray at night and braid in 2-3 large braids to help stretch my hair.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
All natural!

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I love that my twists require less daily manipulation and allow me to wear my hair "out" with no worries.  Of course I am also hoping to achieve more length.

5. How often will you restyle your hair?
I will retwist every two weeks.

6. Include Starting Pic. *ADDED.  Almost BSL!





*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Here's a non protective version because my bangs are out, but typically, they're  tucked in too.  I made the flexi 8 with beading wire, pearls and silver beads and a wooden crochet hook.  I have a ton of older pics of this style posted about the forum.
> 
> ETA: here's another done with a store brought flexi 8 and bangs tucked away into the twist, my preferred style.


Cool. I can't wait to get there


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2016)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?*
My primary style is a bun or a roll and tuck to keep my ends protected.

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I wash my hair once per week and co-wash once per week. DC twice a week. Air dry 90% of the time.

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
I am texlaxed.

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
II hope to achieve healthier hair which leads to more length retention. 

*5. How often will you restyle your hair?*
I restyle my hair ever week.

*6. Include Starting Pic.*
I will post a picture within the next 2 weeks when I style my hair for my husbands birthday.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2016)

Wore my hair out for two days. Now it's back up in flat twists.
These twist are held together by a prayer. Hopefully by the end of March I will have retained enough to rubber band them in the back instead of on the side.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2016)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

*Mini braids leaving the last 3-6 inches out. I like for my ends to be stretched and smooth at all times. *



2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

*Wash and deep condition every 2-3 weeks with Joico. Curl Junkie Beauticurls as a leave in. Roller set the mini braids to stretch them. Moisturize with Qhemet as needed between wash days. *

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

*Natural *

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

*****Keep maintenance low.
****Grow the mini braids to my hips by the end of the challeng*e.


5. How often will you restyle your hair?

*I take the mini braids down one by one (and re-install immediately thereafter) as needed. I usually feel around my head and evaluate the new growth around the 6 week mark. My right side usually needs to be re-done at that time since the growth there is faster, and the left side...every 7-8 weeks. *


6. Include Starting Pic.

*I decided to do length checks every 3 months....so I'll post one next month at my 3 month mark of having them in.

Here a few pictures though of how I usually style them.
The cold weather shows no mercy in my neck of the woods; so until it warms up, I'm wearing them in one big braid (with the tail rolled and tucked under) or a high ballerina bun.*








Extra:
***I do eat a diet that is very rich in green veggies and lean protein.
***I only drink water and herbal tea.
***I take a HSN vitamin, iron and silica supplements. All by Vitacost. Once I'm out of the Silica, I would like to switch it with a bamboo extract supplement to see how I like that.
***I used the Netwurks spray all of the month of November. I'm taking December off because I used hair color and didn't want to aggravate my scalp. I don't like having to do something to my hair every day, so when I pick back up with it next month; I'll probably only use it on days when I take my hair out of the bun/french braid to do my normal moisturizing routine. I just can't be bothered with using it everyday again. I'm super low maintenance with my hair and it made me feel like I had to do something everyday. I more of "a moisturize it, set it and forget it" for a week or 2 kinda gal.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm gonna braid my hair in some ugly cornrows and rock a wig for awhile. It's too cold out and my hair can't take the abuse right now.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm gonna braid my hair in some ugly cornrows and rock a wig for awhile. It's too cold out and my hair can't take the abuse right now.


That's cool but you can't hide your hair in this challenge. We're not going to be able to hang out together in here. 

It definitely is cold


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That's cool but you can't hide your hair in this challenge. We're not going to be able to hang out together in here.
> 
> It definitely is cold


lol I gotta find somebody to braid my hair then! Don't kick me out yet! Give me a few weeks!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> lol I gotta find somebody to braid my hair then! Don't kick me out yet! Give me a few weeks!


That wig you have is so cute, I think you should join the wig challenge instead of this one. If I find a cute wig shoot I may join the wig challenge and just stay hosting this one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2016)

faithVA said:


> That wig you have is so cute, I think you should join the wig challenge instead of this one. If I find a cute wig shoot I may join the wig challenge and just stay hosting this one.


Ok I will see how that goes. I will be  back in here once I get my touch up!


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 22, 2016)

*pouts because some of ya'll know how to flat twist* 

I think I want to try wearing mini-buns to sleep (if its comfortable) during the new year, but ONLY to bed. Does that count towards this challenge?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2016)

Holding my potential spot.

Participating in this challenge would be a great step for me on my healthy hair journey. First, though, I have to learn how to do my intended protective style: African threading --> an African thread-out.

Particularly helpful YouTube tutorials are here (SUPER clear, "explain-it-to-my-like-I'm-in-kindergarten" demo using easily seen green and black yarn as teaching tools), here (nice results!), and here (using two threads per section for easy knot-tying at the ends).

The next two weeks is an opportune time for me to try to get the process down. I'll practice and if successful, I hope to participate.

Thanks for hosting this, @faithVA!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> *pouts because some of ya'll know how to flat twist*
> 
> I think I want to try wearing mini-buns to sleep (if its comfortable) during the new year, but ONLY to bed. Does that count towards this challenge?


No. How would you wear your hair during the day?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Holding my potential spot.
> 
> Participating in this challenge would be a great step for me on my healthy hair journey. First, though, I have to learn how to do my intended protective style: African threading --> an African thread-out.
> 
> ...


So you would wear it threaded for 5 days? Is that the plan?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 22, 2016)

I got my hair in my rat tail bun @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I got my hair in my rat tail bun @faithVA


Pic please?


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan (Dec 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> No. How would you wear your hair during the day?


Lol at how blunt you are. I actually changed my mind about the bun thingies. I'm wearing twists again like last year. However, I'm not wearing presentable twists so I'll be wearing a headwrap which means I can't join this challenge. I'll just watch from the outside. Also, your body looks really nice, Faith. You have nice features too. You look a little Indian to me, but without the yellowish undertone.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2016)

faithVA said:


> So you would wear it threaded for 5 days? Is that the plan?



Hi, Faith.

Oh! I was hoping to:

wear them for 2-3 days,
then wear the thread-out,
then create a new install and wear it for 2-3 days,
then wear the thread-out . . .
and so on.
That way I can continue doing the MHM.

But if that violates the rules of the challenge, I understand. Below is a video of what the protective style will look like for two days before it's taken down. I will have WAY fewer "twists." Mine will be chunky, and I will be pinning them and so forth.

On reflection, I'd better not join! I want the option of being able to wear clip ins on some days.

I'll lovingly lurk and cheer you all on.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

Israellabaht said:


> Lol at how blunt you are. I actually changed my mind about the bun thingies. I'm wearing twists again like last year. However, I'm not wearing presentable twists so I'll be wearing a headwrap which means I can't join this challenge. I'll just watch from the outside. Also, your body looks really nice, Faith. You have nice features too. You look a little Indian to me, but without the yellowish undertone.


 I'm more blunt when I'm typing on my phone. My patience is short after I've back  spaced a few times and the dang phone adds words etc. Etc.

Thank you for all of the compliments. I'm working on all of it. I don't know what my heritage is and not yet ready to send my DNA off to the cloud.

There used to be a hide your hair challenge that would fit what you are trying to do. That's why this one turned into a no hide your hair challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, Faith.
> 
> Oh! I was hoping to:
> 
> ...


Ok cool.  Yeah it wasn't going to work out because the rules request you wear a style for 5 days.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2016)

faithVA said:


> Pic please?


 it's really simple! I need to find more clips like this and get some more scarves this size. (Satin) I can wear my bangs pulled back like this and the scarf keeps them from flying up.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 25, 2016)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Braids & Bunning

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Every 4-7 days

Shampoo
Condition or DC
Moisturize
Style


3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Having hair styled instead of throwing on a hat covering my hair the entire winter lol

5. How often will you restyle your hair?

Whenever it needs restyling and I'm not being lazy.

6. Include Starting Pic.

I did this yesterday in a rush, the 2 braids look different lol it'll look better when I do it on freshly washed hair


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 25, 2016)

* 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *
Twists that come out for exclusive bunning.

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *
Scalp Exfoliate
Shampoo
Deep Condition
Style

1x a week

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *
Length from sheer laziness

*5. How often will you restyle your hair?*
I only "do" my hair once a week and daily it's just a bun.

*6. Include Starting Pic.*


----------



## toaster (Dec 25, 2016)

My hair has been in a bun for a few days. I'll take it down and oil it up before putting it back up.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 25, 2016)

@Saludable84 
Your bun is ThaBomb.com!


----------



## snoop (Dec 26, 2016)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *
I usually wear my hair in two strand twists.   It's the only style that I know how to do.  

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *
Install twists.  Try to moisturize daily or as needed.  Wear twists in a ponytail, loose, top knot, bun, or flat twists.

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *
Hoping to make it to WL and beyond.

*5. How often will you restyle your hair?*
Wash my hair in twists and refresh the style either after the first or second week.

*6. Include Starting Pic.*
This picture was from two days ago, but I did a twist out for dinner yesterday.  Will re-install them either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Daina (Dec 26, 2016)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *Buns, 2-strand flat twists with buns, french braids*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *When I bun I let my hair air dry about 80%, then M&S, use Xcel 21 and bun. I reposition every 2-3 days and re-moisturize and seal. Everyday I use Xcel cream in the morning on edges and at night use the liquid on scalp. Similar regimen when I flat twist or french braid.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Keeping my ends protected, less heat usage and retaining length. *

5. How often will you restyle your hair? *Typically only restyle every 3 days so at most twice a week.*

6. Include Starting Pic. *Added bun picture*


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2016)

M&S and got my hair in my mini bun.


----------



## snoop (Dec 27, 2016)

My hair is back in twists.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2016)

Put in two strands tonight. I'm hoping they will hold up for two weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2016)

Airdried and now it's in a bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm in.  I went and had my hair braided into mini box braids.  I'm not sure if Im going to go back and let them take them out, or work on it myself.

I will be keeping this install in at least 8 weeks.


1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

For the first 8 weeks, mini box braids.  After this, I might switch to twists.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Right now, every day I spray with Xcel 21. I will be cowashing, deep conditioning, moisturizing and sealing often,
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Consistency with trying to grow my hair out. I get lazy and give up.

5. How often will you restyle your hair?

Every 2 or 3 months, depending on style.

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 31, 2016)

toaster said:


> Same! Bunning is my every day style. I occasionally wear my hair down on the weekends, but for the most part I'm always in a top knot.
> 
> Plus I'm a @faithVA groupie and join her challenges as often as I can.


I would love to see a pic if your top knot..bet it's luscious!..lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

Re-tightened my mini braids in the back. Looking forward to not having to detangle or re-braid for the next 6 weeks. My fanga's is tied boss! Here are my official starting pics.

 
Length overall and length of mini braids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2017)

Here is an 8 week comparison.

 

Excited to see where this low manipulation styling takes me in 2017.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Here is an 8 week comparison.
> 
> View attachment 384323
> 
> Excited to see where this low manipulation styling takes me in 2017.



Nice. That is a great comparison shot.


----------



## Daina (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking good @lulu97! You have patience, don't think I would have the stamina to do mini-braids on that much hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2017)

Daina said:


> Looking good @lulu97! You have patience, don't think I would have the stamina to do mini-braids on that much hair!



@Daina Thank you Sis! I have learned a few tips and tricks along the way to make the process easier. I will say this though. It is not something I recommend on hair my length if you don't plan on wearing them for a while. I love the style and plan on wearing them 9 months out of the year (winter, spring & summer) and taking them down in the fall to play in my hair since it is my favorite hair season for rollersets/braid outs. Repeat the process all over until I feel the need to change my routine.


----------



## Daina (Jan 3, 2017)

Redid my braids tonight, as my braidout swelled due to the rain and was huge! I moisturized and sealed with QB products and redid in 6 braids. Will keep braids in till Wednesday and will then bun for my return to work.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry for the delay! Here's my information so I can be an official member:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Bunning!

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I wash and roller set my hair once a week. I wear my hair in a bun for work and at night I take it down, finger detangle, and bantu knots for bed. Repeat daily. I'm considering adding oil to my hair once a week between washes.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I want to keep the hair I have on my head and in healthy condition.

5. How often will you restyle your hair? I bun every day.

6. Include Starting Pic


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I would love to see a pic if your top knot..bet it's luscious!..lol



I just snapped this picture. It's a mess. I got my hair done on Friday and it's been in this ratty bun since Sunday. I'll take it down tonight and make it more smooth. Maybe. Probably.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2017)

toaster said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here's my information so I can be an official member:
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Bunning!
> 
> ...


Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2017)

toaster said:


> I just snapped this picture. It's a mess. I got my hair done on Friday and it's been in this ratty bun since Sunday. I'll take it down tonight and make it more smooth. Maybe. Probably.


Yes that is a bit messy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Moisturizing my ends daily and sealing with oil.  I love getting water on my scalp when Im in mini braids.


----------



## toaster (Jan 3, 2017)

I spent an hour finger detangling my hair. She used a lot of product to set my hair so it's all sticky. Yuck.


----------



## snoop (Jan 6, 2017)

I took down my mini twists yesterday, combined them and then twisted them loosely to make my twists look fuller.  The struggles of having fine strands and low-medium density.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2017)

snoop said:


> I took down my mini twists yesterday, combined them and then twisted them loosely to make my twists look fuller.  The struggles of having fine strands and low-medium density.


I know. I have normal strands and medium density and my twist still look scraggly. I'm hoping some length will help


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2017)

It's been a week. I'm just taking twist down 1 by 1, reapplying twist cream and twisting them back up. Going to keep them in until next weekend. Not sure if I'm going to do 2 strands again or switch to flat twist.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 6, 2017)

My low-mani style till next Saturday.  Six flat twists on previously rollerset natural hair.

I was trying to dupe this style:


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> My low-mani style till next Saturday.  Six flat twists on previously rollerset natural hair.
> 
> I was trying to dupe this style:


I love that style. It's simple but still stylish.

Very nice.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 6, 2017)

Used the SM Fruit Fusion shampoo and conditioner yesterday. It's nice but the difference is the low porosity shampoo & conditioner leaves my hair shiny while this line left it dull but soft. 

I didn't add anything, just washed conditioned, rinsed and put it in 4 braids to dry. Today I spritzed with water used the low porosity leave in and Qhemet AOHC to moisturize. My hair is in 10 braids now I think. Tomorrow I'll either put in 2 braids or a bun using gel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2017)

I have been bunning all week. I will wash tomorrow.


----------



## AmeeraMadz (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm in mini braids until the first week of February, I'm loving the styling ease


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 7, 2017)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Bunning on freshly relaxed hair and braids after 4 weeks post relaxer.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I wash and DC my hair once a week. I wear my hair in a bun or braids for work. At night I moisturise and seal in those braids. I'm in the inversion challenge so for 7 days I also oil my scalp and massage my hair and then invert for 5 minutes.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I want to have healthy hair and scalp and hopefully reach BSL.

5. How often will you restyle your hair? Every Sunday.

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 7, 2017)

My hair idols are on this thread, so happy!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 8, 2017)

I twisted my hair on Friday and will leave them in for two weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cowashed and got hair bunned in a large clip. Got my scarf on since it's cold and I'm wearing a hat! In and out all day!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2017)

I took out my 2 strand twist and shampooed. I put in my usual flat twist. I will keep them in until the weekend. I need to color this weekend.


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2017)

@faithVA my hair is in a ratty bun again, but this time I have an excuse. Went from urgent care to the ER last night. I have a kidney and urinary tract infection. Yuck. Staying home from work today and if I have enough energy to sit up I'll detangle my hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2017)

Hope you feel better soon.  @toaster


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2017)

toaster said:


> @faithVA my hair is in a ratty bun again, but this time I have an excuse. Went from urgent care to the ER last night. I have a kidney and urinary tract infection. Yuck. Staying home from work today and if I have enough energy to sit up I'll detangle my hair.


:bighug,: Feel better soon


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 10, 2017)

My hair is currently in 8 braids and am spraying it with a braid spray every night and moisturising my ends with an African pride cream and sealing with coconut oil. Every weekend I plan to take them down, wash, DC and put them back.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2017)

@toaster Well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## beauti (Jan 10, 2017)

*Can I please join? I keep my hair in plats or twists. Right now I'm working on medium 2 strand twists I hope to be done by tomorrow if not tonight.*

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *Twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Spritz daily, keep ends hydrated, dc twice a week under heat*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I'd like to retain every strand through very minimal manipulation*

5. How often will you restyle your hair? *I will redo my twists monthly or bimonthly if I can get away with it*

6. Include Starting Pic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2017)

beauti said:


> *Can I please join? I keep my hair in plats or twists. Right now I'm working on medium 2 strand twists I hope to be done by tomorrow if not tonight.*
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *Twists*
> 
> ...



View attachment 385371 View attachment 385371[/QUOTE]
Welcome.  Really pretty hair


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 10, 2017)

~~~~~~~~~~*Join the Challenge by Sharing-----------------*

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Two flat twists, maybe two braids if I can figure out how to cornrow lol, buns occasionally

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? DC once a week, cowash once a week, add product to ends, oil scalp 4x/ a week, refresh style as needed

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?  Hoping to reach close to BSL by Xmas

5. How often will you restyle your hair? Depends on the need.  I workout roughly 4x a week so I will need some refreshing of my style.

6. Include Starting Pic. This is from October.  My hair isn't quite this light anymore, but I haven't done a length check since so I'll use it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2017)

toaster said:


> @faithVA my hair is in a ratty bun again, but this time I have an excuse. Went from urgent care to the ER last night. I have a kidney and urinary tract infection. Yuck. Staying home from work today and if I have enough energy to sit up I'll detangle my hair.


Can you drink lemonade?


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Can you drink lemonade?


Ooh that sounds delicious. I think I'll make some right now.


----------



## Daina (Jan 11, 2017)

@toaster feel better!


----------



## Daina (Jan 11, 2017)

For ladies who primarily wear 2 strand twists, do you have any you tube videos you like for beginners?  I'd like to be able to install medium 2 strand twists in a way that I can then bun. I work in an office setting where loose twists wouldn't be appropriate but a bun would. Thanks!


----------



## beauti (Jan 11, 2017)

*I finished my twists last night. I will keep them in a bun this whole week until wash day since they are pretty lubed up.

 *


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I finished my twists last night. I will keep them in a bun this whole week until wash day since they are pretty lubed up.
> 
> View attachment 385455 *


Really nice.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 11, 2017)

This weeks style


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 11, 2017)

I want to put some mini braids in. Should've did it before classes started. Idk I may do some them weekend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 11, 2017)

This Friday will be 2 weeks since I had my hair braided. Feels so much longer.

Put DC in today and was lazy about rinsing it out, now my scalp is itchy. As soon as I get home tonight, washing my scalp


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2017)

My hair is in a bun and scarf.


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> We haven't had one of these in a while. But it's back
> 
> *REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc. *
> 
> ...



Ok but what if my hair isn't long enough to be braided on its own?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2017)

Nicole Hunter said:


> Ok but what if my hair isn't long enough to be braided on its own?



If you feel you need to wig it, or wear extensions to get you further along definitely do that. Then just join the challenge when you get to a point where you are ready to wear your own hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2017)

My hair has been in two flat twists since Friday. Will redo sometime this weekend when I have some free time


----------



## Nicole Hunter (Jan 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> If you feel you need to wig it, or wear extensions to get you further along definitely do that. Then just join the challenge when you get to a point where you are ready to wear your own hair.



Ok thanks so much!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

As each day passes, someone randomly compliments me on my braids. Im just wondering how I'm going to get them out eventually, .


My mini goal is to keep these 12 weeks.  I'll see once I get to 6 weeks though.


----------



## toaster (Jan 20, 2017)

Washing my hair tomorrow.  Finally. Going to roller set and try to bun for two weeks before I wash again.


----------



## beauti (Jan 20, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> My mini goal is to keep these 12 weeks.  I'll see once I get to 6 weeks though.


*12 weeks without redoing them?  girl my twists would be dreads at that point! *


----------



## beauti (Jan 20, 2017)

*I've been moisturizing my twists with naturellegrow pure hydration cream and sealing with castor oil. I keep it in top bun for bed or 2 French braids.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 20, 2017)

beauti said:


> *12 weeks without redoing them?  girl my twists would be dreads at that point! *



I wet them every day and seal.   But, lets see how 6 weeks is.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2017)

This is how my hair has been since Tuesday.  It will remain this way till I go somewhere worth revealing my signature braid out.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 20, 2017)

@MileHighDiva Looks cute. I need to try doing a braid out one of these days when my energy permits.


----------



## Miss617 (Jan 20, 2017)

Will be stalking this thread.


----------



## snoop (Jan 21, 2017)

I put my hair into medium twists this week.  I tried making an emulsified butter (kind of a bust) but I'm going to use it to seal my ends. I haven't tried butters since I first stated my journey but I thought I'd try again. 

I'm  going to keep the twists in a bun, top knot or french braid to keep my ends hidden. 

Will add pics later.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jan 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is how my hair has been since Tuesday.  It will remain this way till I go somewhere worth revealing my signature braid out.


Mine also look like yours @MileHighDiva except my part is in the middle. Every weekend I undo them, wash and DC my hair and re-do them.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 21, 2017)

Here are some of my styles. All kept in for a week.  @lulu97 , I love your mini braids! I feel like doing a set now!. I'm just worried about the take down. My hair loves to loc.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you for all the hair pics ladies. We are enjoying them. Keep them coming.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 21, 2017)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

Medium - large twists (15 - 20) in a bun.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Wash once every three weeks, deep condition, protein condition, moisturize and install twists.
I may change this to once every week - two weeks as time permits.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Some more retention. I should've hit 20 inches this year but I'm stuck at ~13 thanks to a setback in Summer 2016.

5. How often will you restyle your hair?

Whenever I wash or whenever the perimeter twists look particularly bad.

6. Include Starting Pic.

 

May 2016 on the left, today on the right. [tear]
On a full stylist and straightening boycott.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2017)

overtherainbow said:


> Here are some of my styles. All kept in for a week.  @lulu97 , I love your mini braids! I feel like doing a set now!. I'm just worried about the take down. My hair loves to loc.



@overtherainbow Thank you! The mini braids were probably my most complimented on hairstyle yet. Unfortunately, due to the extra growth I'm getting from inversions, scalp massages and Netwurks; I'm currently converting them into medium sized box braids. They don't look nearly as good as my mini braids, but I can still pull them all into one big french braid or a bun. Plus if I'm ever missing wearing my hair big and curly, they are easier to take down and rock a braidout.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2017)

Keeping my hair in braids (leaving it alone) works wonders. My crown (like many) is my problem area. It's  now super soft, hydrated and is longer than my arms length when held up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> This is how my hair has been since Tuesday.  It will remain this way till I go somewhere worth revealing my signature braid out.



Thanks for the visual @MileHighDiva I was always curious of the braid placement of your "signature 5 braid turned braidouts"!


----------



## Daina (Jan 21, 2017)

@MileHighDiva, can you give me more details on your 5 braid/braidout? What products do you use, do you get good definition?


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm going to try and stretch my roller sets to every two weeks so that I don't spend as much time on my hair. To do this, I plan on doing my regular roller sets with It's a 10 leave in, but not using serum. Instead, every other night or so I'll apply a few drops of hair oil.

I've been coveting this May Lindstrom The Good Stuff oil: https://www.maylindstrom.com/products/the-good-stuff/

But instead I think I'll purchase small bottles of the main oils and make my own mix. Hopefully this gives my hair enough slip to allow the shed hairs to drop out without tangling.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 21, 2017)

Daina said:


> @MileHighDiva, can you give me more details on your 5 braid/braidout? What products do you use, do you get good definition?


Following the cleansing and DC routine, I'll place my hair in 5-6 Snoop Dog braids.  LCOB/P each section to death as I'm braiding.

Then I secure them with a silk scrunchie, throw on a bonnet, and allow the braids to air dry.

Depending on where I'm going, I don't undo them, unless I'm trying to Stunt,   If not stunting, I have plenty of Kimmaytube barettes, hats, and such.

The braid out is well defined and clumped together.

I use products were I only have to M&S 2-3 times a week.  For this braidout, I used QB AOHC, QB OHHB, GSO, and QB ABCDEF butter. Refreshed with LRC Shake &Go if that particular hair section is no longer damp when I remove the hair clamp for that particular section.

I'll post a picture when I undo this particular braid set.

I also use, Bee Mine, Oyin, and SD for braid outs.  However, what I set with is what I'll M&S with for the next two weeks.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2017/01/why-your-hair-will-say-thank-you-to.html?m=0


----------



## Daina (Jan 22, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Following the cleansing and DC routine, I'll place my hair in 5-6 Snoop Dog braids.  LCOB/P each section to death as I'm braiding.
> 
> Then I secure them with a silk scrunchie, throw on a bonnet, and allow the braids to air dry.
> 
> ...



@MileHighDiva, thank you for the details, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 22, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @overtherainbow Thank you! The mini braids were probably my most complimented on hairstyle yet. Unfortunately, due to the extra growth I'm getting from inversions, scalp massages and Netwurks; I'm currently converting them into medium sized box braids. They don't look nearly as good as my mini braids, but I can still pull them all into one big french braid or a bun. Plus if I'm ever missing wearing my hair big and curly, they are easier to take down and rock a braidout.


@lulu97 I love your honesty.  I think I'll try box braids too then when I could muster up the courage. My hair is kinda smooth and the twists just love to unravel and look janky after day three.  Braids hold up better.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm particularly proud about how I was able to disguise my frizzy day 2 twists. Will be wearing this all week, disguising the hair tie with hair jewelry


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 22, 2017)

I steamed my twists and retwisted with Shea Moisture's JBCO Leave-In and the CES.  I will leave them in for another two weeks.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 22, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I steamed my twists and retwisted with Shea Moisture's JBCO Leave-In and the CES.  I will leave them in for another two weeks.


I'm going to steal this style


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I steamed my twists and retwisted with Shea Moisture's JBCO Leave-In and the CES.  I will leave them in for another two weeks.


Lovely!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2017)

Was feeling lazy so went for this style. Hope I can get it in for two weeks but I will see how it's hoping up after a week.


----------



## Daina (Jan 23, 2017)

In a curly wet bun today...did a WnG yesterday and fell asleep on the couch so needed to rewet and refresh and put it in a bun.  Will stay in a curly bun at least through Thursday.  Next week if my sister can't rollerset my hair I am going to attempt some medium sized twists that I can then pin up.


----------



## snoop (Jan 23, 2017)

snoop said:


> I put my hair into medium twists this week.  I tried making an emulsified butter (kind of a bust) but I'm going to use it to seal my ends. I haven't tried butters since I first stated my journey but I thought I'd try again.
> 
> I'm  going to keep the twists in a bun, top knot or french braid to keep my ends hidden.
> 
> Will add pics later.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Was feeling lazy so went for this style. Hope I can get it in for two weeks but I will see how it's hoping up after a week. View attachment 386589



I wish I could do this.


My hair is in like 8 braids, plan to moisturize and bun


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2017)

Today's bun.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I wish I could do this.
> 
> 
> My hair is in like 8 braids, plan to moisturize and bun


If I could do 8 braids and bun that's probably exactly what I would be doing but that's a long way off.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 24, 2017)

Anaisin said:


>


I can corn row down the sides but I have not mastered cornrows to the back.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 24, 2017)

I think I want to join this challenge. I am going back to bunning and keeping it in for the week.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm nearing the end of week two for my twist.  They are getting pretty fuzzy at the roots, will probably rock a twist out Saturday and then wash and re-twist Sunday.  

Today I'm wearing a low ponytail, allowing the ends to fall over one shoulder (so I can keep an eye on them).


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 25, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Today I'm wearing a low ponytail, allowing the ends to fall over one shoulder (so I can keep an eye on them).


Why? Are they being naughty?

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## beauti (Jan 25, 2017)

*I'm also into my second week with my twists. I already washed and dc'd yesterday so I will start retwisting sometime today.
*


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 25, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Why? Are they being naughty?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist...



Lol!  No, they've been acting ok...just like to keep a watchful eye on them when they are down. Also, I'm trying to keep them from rubbing on clothes and what not.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

Coming up on 4 weeks tomorrow with the mini box braids


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm thinking about switching to twists at 6 weeks but I wont be able to wet them like I do these braids.  I will have to see how long it takes me to get these out if I go ahead and refresh at 6 weeks vs 12.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 29, 2017)

Side pony twists...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

@Alta Angel @charmtreese 
Both of you are slayin' the mini twist game!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 29, 2017)

@toaster
Ms. Toasty, I love that your bun has lil slack.  Keeping the tension off those edges, :reddancer:


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm also into my second week with my twists. I already washed and dc'd yesterday so I will start retwisting sometime today.
> *


*4 days later I'm not done untwisting!  the plan was to redo each section as I unraveled but after the 1st section I took out, I took a break that lasted 3 days  so I've decided to just undo the entire thing and bun my hair. This tew much!*


----------



## toaster (Jan 29, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @toaster
> Ms. Toasty, I love that your bun has lil slack.  Keeping the tension of those edges, :reddancer:


Yes ma'am! I love the look of a slick bun, but I decided early on not to be concerned with that. I've been daily bunning since 2008 and no problems yet!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Side pony twists...


So pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2017)

I took out my twists, remoisturized, added a glycerin moisturizer and TGIN daily moisturizer. I put some butter on my ends and retwisted towards my crown. When I'm feeling lazy that it my go to style. I will definitely wash next weekend to give my scalp some much needed moisture.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 30, 2017)

Sptrized hair with Xcel-21, twisted up and bunned. Plan to keep these twists for three weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been taking my braids out for the last 3 days and I've only did 1/4, lol. Hopefully Saturday I can get them all out because I have an appointment for a hair style on sunday.

Ive had these braids in 5 weeks today.  I'll be out this challenge 8 weeks and then back in after I take this style out.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 3, 2017)

Wore my twist for two weeks. I took them down today and am deep conditioning now. It's pretty late so I will probably put it back up tomorrow. Not sure how I'm styling. But I'm going to try for another 2 weeks. Then it will be time to dust my ends and do a rollerset.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Been about the bun life since the beginning of the year. Only time not in a bun is typically Sunday for church. Today I am getting a rollerset and will wear out for church tomorrow and back to the bun Monday.


----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 4, 2017)

Quick Saturday bun after a spontaneous invite to my BILs basketball game.  Used a flexi 8 and a hair tie for security. Leaving this in until tomorrow's wash


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 4, 2017)

Today's twists in a bun...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice buns ladies.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2017)

Same ole style just moved the part. Will try to keep this in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 4, 2017)

OMG!  Love it!!!




charmtreese said:


> Today's twists in a bun...
> View attachment 387867 View attachment 387869


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 4, 2017)

I wore a twist out today because I need to henna these grey roots.  Me and my oldest wore matching twistouts today!   I will be wearing a bun for a week and then re-twisting.


----------



## Daina (Feb 4, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I wore a twist out today because I need to henna these grey roots.  Me and my oldest wore matching twistouts today!   I will be wearing a bun for a week and then re-twisting.



Beautiful twist-outs on you both!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 4, 2017)

Spritzed and massaged in Xcel-21 every day this week, did GHE every other day. Redid perimeter twists today.


----------



## beauti (Feb 5, 2017)

*My hair is drying in a wash and go. Once dry I will bun it

 *


----------



## snoop (Feb 5, 2017)

I think my twists are two weeks old now.  I decided to do a scalp exfoliation and a protein treatment today.  This evening, I plan on combining these medium-small twists into medium-large twists.  I'll probably go back and forth with these two sizes until next month.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I wore a twist out today because I need to henna these grey roots.  Me and my oldest wore matching twistouts today!   I will be wearing a bun for a week and then re-twisting.


Aw so cute!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2017)

beauti said:


> *My hair is drying in a wash and go. Once dry I will bun it
> 
> View attachment 387999 *


Nice wash and go. Looks easy to maintain.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 5, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> I've been taking my braids out for the last 3 days and I've only did 1/4, lol. Hopefully Saturday I can get them all out because I have an appointment for a hair style on sunday.
> 
> Ive had these braids in 5 weeks today.  I'll be out this challenge 8 weeks and then back in after I take this style out.


I had to reschedule my appointment for the 18th.  Im still taking braids out.  I just counted the front and I have 21 remaining.  Ill finish tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to wash tomorrow evening.


----------



## beauti (Feb 5, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Nice wash and go. Looks easy to maintain.


*Trust me this hair is anything but easy to maintain. Unfortunately the longer it's getting the more difficult. But buns and braid/twist styles are best for me.*


----------



## Colocha (Feb 6, 2017)

Did the loc method tonight, X-cel 21 as usual. Noticed a couple of split ends that I trimmed (the very, very ends were split) and a couple of really split hairs (3) that I lost (found them earlier in the night when I didn't have the chance to trim them).


----------



## beingofserenity (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I join this challenge if I plan to bun but use a bit of marley hair so that the bunned part isn't so puny?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 6, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Can I join this challenge if I plan to bun but use a bit of marley hair so that the bunned part isn't so puny?


I feel you but no I can't give you that pass. I want to do the same thing but I don't get that pass either. Now if you can do your 5 days with no added hair, you can rock the extension hair for 2 days after that but you will need 5 days straight, just your hair.


----------



## Colocha (Feb 12, 2017)

Took down twists after two weeks and detangled tonight. 

Gosh I remember why I only do around 15 twists normally. It took 5 hours to detangle my hair. IT was also extra dry. I'm not sure if that's because of the Xcel 21 I've started using or what but I had to detangle with my prepoo (PK Elasticizer) rather than using oil and applying after. Wash day tomorrow.


----------



## beauti (Feb 12, 2017)

*Today is wash day and i think i will plat my hair afterwards and wear those plats in a bun until next week.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2017)

Been rocking twist bangs with a low ponytailn bun.  Not motivated to do anything else.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 12, 2017)

I hennaed overnight on Friday.  I steamed/conditioned and let my hair airdry in big braids to stretch on Saturday.  I retwisted last night for HOURS!!!  Thank goodness I am set for two weeks.  I love this challenge because it is keeping me focused on my hair goals.  I am also loving the beautiful styles you all are posting!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 12, 2017)

Put 9 big twists in my hair and clipped them up with a Ficcare. planning to wear this until the end of the week and wash again. I noticed my hair looked really weird. It hung to my shoulders and didn't have as much shrinkage once I moisturized and sealed. It almost looked like I could wear a wash and go. 

I have S shaped curls at the front of my head and tighter, pen spring coils in the back. I always wanted my whole head to be S shaped because those curls are so easy to deal with in comparison. Well not the back seems to be approximating the front, but it's a lil creepy. Dunno why it's happening.


----------



## snoop (Feb 13, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Put 9 big twists in my hair and clipped them up with a Ficcare. planning to wear this until the end of the week and wash again. I noticed my hair looked really weird. It hung to my shoulders and didn't have as much shrinkage once I moisturized and sealed. It almost looked like I could wear a wash and go.
> 
> I have S shaped curls at the front of my head and tighter, pen spring coils in the back. I always wanted my whole head to be S shaped because those curls are so easy to deal with in comparison. Well not the back seems to be approximating the front, but it's a lil creepy. Dunno why it's happening.



Maybe a growth spurt?  I've found that when my hair reaches a new length that it changes the way that it hangs.  (Not necessarily to reflect a new milestone length, but maybe a new inch or two.)


----------



## Colocha (Feb 13, 2017)

@snoop If that's it I would be so happy. I've been pretty faithful with Xcel 21 and accompanying scalp massages and I've been trying out visualization. Also been doing GHE again which helped out a few years ago.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 14, 2017)

Pics from yesterday of roll and tuck updo...


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 18, 2017)

I've been wearing twists for three weeks because I got bored of updos and I already notice a difference in my ends.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 19, 2017)

overtherainbow said:


> I've been wearing twists for three weeks because I got bored of updos and I already notice a difference in my ends.



Is it a good difference?


----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 19, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Is it a good difference?


Yeah it is!  They are less tangly and are more moisturized.  I think keeping them twisted helps lock moisture too.


----------



## beauti (Feb 19, 2017)

*My hair is freshly braided for the week. I used Naptural85's braidout method since I might do a braidout close to wash day.*


----------



## faithVA (Feb 20, 2017)

I washed, conditioned and roller set yesterday. I trimmed today. Tonight I will go ahead and put it back into twist for the week. I will do bigger flat twist so I can easily take it down over the weekend to moisturize and then put it back up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 26, 2017)

Wore a high bun today.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Wore a high bun today.
> 
> View attachment 390141


Very pretty as always.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2017)

My hair was super frizzy and dry looking. I took down my flat twist, moisturized with THIN leave-in, applied KBB pomade primarily to my ends and retwisted with TGIN twist creme. 

I will wash this weekend and maybe color and put in another set of flat twist.


----------



## beauti (Feb 27, 2017)

*My hair is freshly washed and braided for the week. I just did 4 big plaits and put it in a bun.*


----------



## Daina (Feb 27, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Wore a high bun today.
> 
> View attachment 390141



Beautiful bun!


----------



## snoop (Mar 4, 2017)

overtherainbow said:


> Yeah it is!  They are less tangly and are more moisturized.  I think keeping them twisted helps lock moisture too.



Twists definitely help to lock in moisture.  If I'm consistent about moisturizing, even if my hair gets a bit fuzzy and feels dry, when I take down the twists you can feel how soft and most my hair really is.


----------



## beauti (Mar 4, 2017)

*Today is wash day. Not sure if I will braid or bun after.*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2017)

Wearing a flat twist out today and tomorrow and will twist it back up tomorrow night.


----------



## snoop (Mar 5, 2017)

So I installed mini two-strand twists on stretched hair two weeks ago.  I've still got them in.  I skipped washing last week in order to stretch how long I'd be able to keep them in without having to redo them.  I'm going to wash them today and I hope to keep them in for two more weeks.


----------



## overtherainbow (Mar 5, 2017)

I had to do a WNG on Friday because I had a case of the itchies and lazies.  So I cowashed and rocked my Wng for two days!  But now the party is over. I just washed, DCing right now.  After  I rinse, I might put my hair in 8 big braids and pull that into a pony-tail under a baseball hat to run errands.  Will wear an updo all week before going back to twists.


----------



## snoop (Mar 5, 2017)

Are bantu knots ok for this challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> Are bantu knots ok for this challenge?


Will you wear them for at least 5 days? If yes then yep. If it's your hair and you can tuck it away in some kind of style then it will work for this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2017)

I wore curls over the weekend but I'm back in 6 large flat twist now.


----------



## snoop (Mar 6, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Will you wear them for at least 5 days? If yes then yep. If it's your hair and you can tuck it away in some kind of style then it will work for this challenge.



I was think of wearing it _as _the style when summer comes.  Just to change things up a bit.  If not, that's ok too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2017)

snoop said:


> I was think of wearing it _as _the style when summer comes.  Just to change things up a bit.  If not, that's ok too.


Did I answer your question? By your last sentence I'm not sure. @snoop


----------



## snoop (Mar 6, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Did I answer your question? By your last sentence I'm not sure. @snoop



I re-read your answer and it makes sense.  I'd misunderstood the first time, so pretend that I didn't write the last sentence.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 6, 2017)

snoop said:


> I re-read your answer and it makes sense.  I'd misunderstood the first time, so pretend that I didn't write the last sentence.


Ok  Well come on in. I can't wait to see the bantu knots


----------



## beauti (Mar 7, 2017)

*I ended up braiding my hair in 13 braids. I will keep them in for 2 weeks. *


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 8, 2017)

I hope it's not too late to join this challenge.

I need something to encourage me to stop with the frequent washing. I want to go back to protective styling (bunning for me) but there will be three challenges for me to work through:

1. I don't like my hair in a bun, nor how my face looks with the bun. I have to find ways to either accept my new look or to jazz things up and find a way to look cute in a bun

2. Buns tend to put tension on my (non-existent) edges. I will have to find a way to wear the bun loose yet decent.

3. My hair is shedding excessively and after 7 days of not combing the tangling is going to be severe. So far I have been feeling less psychologically traumatized with the frequent but short washing days. I'll have to find ways to up my detangling game. But if wash day gets too traumatizing I might have to bow out of the challenge. Only I don't want to because I want to retain some length.

Here to answer the questions:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Bunning.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
I will wash once per week, wear the wash and go for two days then put it up in a bun for the rest of the week. In the interim, I will moisturize and tame the bun edges as necessary.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
A mixture of natural, relaxed and texlaxed.

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
To retain length.

5. How often will you restyle your hair?
Once per week.

6. Include Starting Pic.
I have managed to shoot a less gloomy/depressing new one:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2017)

Did a mudwash tonight and a DC. I'm trying a flat twist out on wet hair for tomorrow. I hope it works out. I will be twisting it back up for the week on Sunday.


----------



## Alma Petra (Mar 11, 2017)

Wash day was on Wednesday and I've been wearing my hair in a bun ever since. I'm very pleased with myself for having resisted the urge to wash so far. My goal is to not wash until it's Wednesday again. I will then find out if my hair can tolerate infrequent washing or if my tangling will get too crazy for that.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 12, 2017)

Soooo, it is just past 2 weeks and I still have not retwisted.


----------



## beauti (Mar 12, 2017)

*DCing under dryer in my braids. Wash day was extremely fast without my hair loose. I think I'm going to do this from now on and maybe have my hair loose for wash days once a month to clarify.*


----------



## snoop (Mar 12, 2017)

My twists have been for three weeks now.  I want to take them down and combine them to medium sized, but I'm feeling kind of lazy...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Soooo, it is just past 2 weeks and I still have not retwisted.


Why not? What's going on?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2017)

Washed again with Mane Choice and put in 6 fit twist on both sides.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 13, 2017)

Pure, unadulterated laziness.   I am still keeping my hair moisturized, but I have never gone this long without retwisting.  I will wash Friday and retwist on Sat.




faithVA said:


> Why not? What's going on?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Pure, unadulterated laziness.   I am still keeping my hair moisturized, but I have never gone this long without retwisting.  I will wash Friday and retwist on Sat.


Ok. A little break won't hurt but it's time to get back on your game.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 13, 2017)

Ladies I'm still here and still chilling in my braids. This time I did 12, 6 on each side. I will bun after my relaxer which will be this weekend.


----------



## Daina (Mar 14, 2017)

Back to my bun game...my hair was straight for a week but now the natural curls are back. I'm finding I don't like my hair anymore when it is bone straight.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 15, 2017)

Nothing glamorous right now, just wearing five Snoop Dogg braids, secured by a silk scrunchy. Sometimes a head wrap.  I'll take the braids out this weekend for my brother's B-Day.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 15, 2017)

So I finally washed my hair on Monday. Last time my hair felt water was like a week ago and that was only rinsing and I didn't detangle smh.

I had like 4 times the shed hair when I got through combing it.

Yesterday I moisturized and put it in 4 braids. I think I'll put it in 8 braids and wear a scarf with a hat over it. It's freezing outside.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 15, 2017)

I trimmed my hair in twist Sunday.  It took twice as long to twist and trim as it does to just twist.  Next time I decide to do both on the same day, I will start earlier.


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

Question(s) for the ladies that wear twists...do you twist on wet, damp or dry hair? Which gives you better hold and the least amount of frizz? Which starting point gives the least amount of shrinkage? Finally do you use gel or just a twisting butter?


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 15, 2017)

My hair is in 12 braids. I might do some mini braids out of these. Easier to mini braid when it's separated in smaller sections and stretched


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> Question(s) for the ladies that wear twists...do you twist on wet, damp or dry hair? Which gives you better hold and the least amount of frizz? Which starting point gives the least amount of shrinkage? Finally do you use gel or just a twisting butter?


Are you talking about for a twist out?

I do all 3 depending on how much time I have. Twisting on wet hair gives me better hold but the most shrinkage. It's also the quickest to do. Twisting on dry hair gives me less shrinkage but less hold. If I twist on wet hair I do t have to worry about my hair poofing. If I twist on dry hair it will usually poor after  few hours and I have to twist at night. 

If I twist on wet hair I use a leave in and whatever styled. If I twist on dry hair I make sure it's something without glycerin.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 15, 2017)

Is re-twisting once-two times a week too much manipulation? I often have to retwist the front and back because they are more loose in texture and easily unravel. I wear a total of about 20-24 twists, and have to retwist about 5 in the front, and 4 in the back.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Mar 15, 2017)

*So I just did about 8 twists, tried to do 3 strand twists and it was a no, so went with 2 strand!*

*One thing noticed is in dire need of a trim as front bands just did not coil, will not coil at ALL! took scarf off and ends look so straight. SMDH *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2017)

Rastafarai said:


> Is re-twisting once-two times a week too much manipulation? I often have to retwist the front and back because they are more loose in texture and easily unravel. I wear a total of about 20-24 braids, and have to retwist about 5 in the front, and 4 in the back.


If they are unraveling then you have to do what you have to do. In that situation retwisting is necessary.


----------



## Rastafarai (Mar 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> If they are unraveling then you have to do what you have to do. In that situation retwisting is necessary.



Thanks @faithVA !!


----------



## Daina (Mar 15, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Are you talking about for a twist out?
> 
> I do all 3 depending on how much time I have. Twisting on wet hair gives me better hold but the most shrinkage. It's also the quickest to do. Twisting on dry hair gives me less shrinkage but less hold. If I twist on wet hair I do t have to worry about my hair poofing. If I twist on dry hair it will usually poor after  few hours and I have to twist at night.
> 
> If I twist on wet hair I use a leave in and whatever styled. If I twist on dry hair I make sure it's something without glycerin.



@faithVA, thanks no I mean for wearable twists as a protective style.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> @faithVA, thanks no I mean for wearable twists as a protective style.


Oh! Nevermind :lol

Can't help you much there. My hair is different so it won't be of much help to you.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 15, 2017)

Daina said:


> Question(s) for the ladies that wear twists...do you twist on wet, damp or dry hair? Which gives you better hold and the least amount of frizz? Which starting point gives the least amount of shrinkage? Finally do you use gel or just a twisting butter?


 
I twist on wet/damp hair with leave-ins and gel.  I've never twisted on dry hair, so I can't compare the two.  I prevent some shrinkage by using hair clips to weigh down, lengthen twist.


----------



## snoop (Mar 16, 2017)

Daina said:


> Question(s) for the ladies that wear twists...do you twist on wet, damp or dry hair? Which gives you better hold and the least amount of frizz? Which starting point gives the least amount of shrinkage? Finally do you use gel or just a twisting butter?



Generally, I twist on wet/damp hair and I don't use gel or butter.  My hair holds without them.

I get the least amount of frizz depending on if I twist in front of a mirror or not and also how much care I put into my twisting technique -- mostly it's dependant on my level of care twisting....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2017)

I had to do my wash and twist early this week because I have a busy weekend. I did twist toward the crown this time. I haven't done this style in a while. I was definitely able to see some growth. I will use this style to see my growth so I will try not to do it again until May.


----------



## charmingt (Mar 17, 2017)

Lovely thread ladies. These styles and ideas are awesome! So pretty!


----------



## Daina (Mar 17, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I twist on wet/damp hair with leave-ins and gel.  I've never twisted on dry hair, so I can't compare the two.  I prevent some shrinkage by using hair clips to weigh down, lengthen twist.



Thank you!


----------



## Daina (Mar 17, 2017)

snoop said:


> Generally, I twist on wet/damp hair and I don't use gel or butter.  My hair holds without them.
> 
> I get the least amount of frizz depending on if I twist in front of a mirror or not and also how much care I put into my twisting technique -- mostly it's dependant on my level of care twisting....



Thank you, think I'll try damp hair first and see how that goes.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 17, 2017)

Here are my twist for the week.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 18, 2017)

Getting back to a regular routine and not neglecting my hair.

Washed today and put it in 4 braids.


----------



## snoop (Mar 20, 2017)

I took my mini twists out last week and then I wore the crimped twisted-out hair in two flat twists for the week.  On Sunday, I finger detangled then washed.  My hair is now in 7 large two strand twists which I'll keep in until Saturday.


----------



## beauti (Mar 20, 2017)

*I washed my hair over the weekend and styled in a wag that I put in plaits at night and fluff out in the morning.*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I washed my hair over the weekend and styled in a wag that I put in plaits at night and fluff out in the morning.*


You can do that for 2 days but it needs to be protected for 5. There are no out styles in this challenge. Are you taking a break?


----------



## beauti (Mar 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You can do that for 2 days but it needs to be protected for 5. There are no out styles in this challenge. Are you taking a break?


*I read the rules again and yes, I'm gonna have to use a pass for the week. I'm going to a few outings the next few days. I will be back on schedule Saturday night. Is that ok, sis? I know you don't play! *


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I read the rules again and yes, I'm gonna have to use a pass for the week. I'm going to a few outings the next few days. I will be back on schedule Saturday night. Is that ok, sis? I know you don't play! *


We all need a little break.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 21, 2017)

It's only Tuesday but I'll be washing my hair again if I decide to color it tonight. Tonight as in 11pm because I don't get out of class until 10 lol so glad heat is allowed because I would have to blow dry.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 22, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> It's only Tuesday but I'll be washing my hair again if I decide to color it tonight. Tonight as in 11pm because I don't get out of class until 10 lol so glad heat is allowed because I would have to blow dry.



Ending didn't happen. Colored my hair then realized I didn't have much  SM LP leave in left. Since it was my last I wanted to use it the best way which is on wet hair to fully air dry. Have 2 braids in now


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Anaisin (Mar 24, 2017)

My hair looks a mess. Wasn't ready for this hot weather today. 

Still soft and moisturized just super frizzy and shrunk a lot. Guess it's time to end these stretched buns I'm doing. Nothing is worse for my hair than stretched hair shrinking due to weather. The amount of breakage I get it ridiculous. 

Time for wash n go buns or mini braids


----------



## Daina (Mar 24, 2017)

Did my first set of twists today, took me about 3 hours. They are a mix of small and medium. Since I didn't wash I used some ACV on my scalp with a cotton ball. I then used my Xcel 21 and growth oil mix. Tied up for the night, tomorrow I'm going to do a single french braid. Hoping these will last 2 weeks.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 25, 2017)

Inspo:
My Failed Execution:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm back from vacation. I'm going to wash tomorrow. I'm thinking about putting in two strand twists and keep them in for about 10 days until my next event. If they turn out well, I may wear them throughout April until my next length check. If they don't work out, I think I will take the lazy right and keep doing the flat twist to one side. I'm finally retaining a little length where I can get away with just 7 flat twists on wet hair versus the 12 or so I had to do before.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

The end of the quarter is coming up at the end of this week. 

Let us know if you are in for another quarter and if you are going to do anything differently.

If you haven't joined yet, jump on it for the quarter starting April 1. 

If you are taking a break for the Spring quarter, let us know that too.


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Inspo:
> My Failed Execution:



@MileHighDiva, I think it still looks good! My hair NEVER turns out the way it looks in the video. No matter how simple or easy the style may be or they make it seem. I've just come to terms that I have to "Daina-ize" the styles and make it work for me. 

Quick question, where did you get that barrette you are using to secure your hair in the back?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm still in! My hair is almost always in braids. I seriously just love them. I've been rocking 2 braids lately pinned up. 

However, I'm in twists for the next 2 weeks pulled into 1 braid. 

 

 

May just keep these in for the spring then rock my 2 braids for the summer. Bun here and there.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm looking forward to getting to a length where I can rock box braids on my own hair. I'm thinking my hair may be a decent length towards the end of the summer but I'm just guessing. I want them to be long enough to hide most of my neck. We shall see.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm in for session 2.  Keeping same regimen, twisting every two weeks, wearing twist out 1-2 days before re-twisting.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 26, 2017)

Daina said:


> Quick question, where did you get that barrette you are using to secure your hair in the back?


Kroger owned grocery stores run a BOGO on Goody products about every six weeks or so.  I always pick up some spin pins and ouchless barettes, during those BOGO promos.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 26, 2017)

In for the next quarter


----------



## Daina (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm in as well!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

Yay 

I know I'm in for April but not sure if I'm in for the whole quarter. I'm thinking about trying some WNGs but we shall see. One failed WNG and I will be back in flat twist again. I will figure it out at the end of April.

Maybe next time I do this challenge I will just do month to month.


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm in!  It's about to start getting hot and humid...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2017)

I finished my 2 strands. I hope they last for 10 days. I can't twisted the root so I guess it's really a flat two strand twist. I'm hoping they lay better and don't start sticking up in the air.


----------



## beauti (Mar 26, 2017)

*I'm in as well, at least for all of April. I will do buns this time.*


----------



## snoop (Mar 27, 2017)

I wore my hair out this weekend and co-washed this morning.  Made sure to include my quarterly comb detangling session.  Will twist back up later today.

I think I'm good for another quarter.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 30, 2017)

Washing my hair today


----------



## Fotchygirl (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm in as well, I'm relaxing my hair tomorrow so for the next 4 weeks I will be in buns and when the NG starts coming in I will go back to my trusted braids.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Kroger owned grocery stores run a BOGO on Goody products about every six weeks or so.  I always pick up some spin pins and ouchless barettes, during those BOGO promos.


@Daina 
Walgreens online has Goody Ouchless/Kimmaytube barettes and Spin Pins B2G1 free right now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2017)

I think the Mane Choice spray may work to moisturize my twist without all of the frizz. I will monitor it over the weekend. If so I will be able to keep my twist in for 2 weeks and hopefully retain a bit more.


----------



## snoop (Apr 2, 2017)

Today I washed my medium twists, exfoliated my scalp and did a protein treatment.   I took the twists down and installed mini twists.   Going to trim tomorrow.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok.  Last night I applied henna and slept in it overnight.  Tonight I am steaming and setting my hair on rollers to dry overnight.  Tomorrow I am going to start my medi-twists on stretched hair.  Thank goodness for spring break.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 3, 2017)

Washed my hair last night and let it air dry with no product. Moisturized this morning on dry hair with the Mane Choice Tropical Moringa spray and cream


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Washed my hair last night and let it air dry with no product. Moisturized this morning on dry hair with the Mane Choice Tropical Moringa spray and cream
> View attachment 393495


Looks nice


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 3, 2017)

Shared in the April Style challenge.  Since it's a twisted style thought I would share in here as well.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Shared in the April Style challenge.  Since it's a twisted style thought I would share in here as well.
> View attachment 393527 View attachment 393529


Such pretty twist. How long do you keep them in?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 3, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Such pretty twist. How long do you keep them in?



About 2 weeks.  I usually take them down a day or two before wash day.  I'm currently on week two now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 3, 2017)

@charmtreese
Would you consider the size of your twists medium or small?


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 3, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> About 2 weeks.  I usually take them down a day or two before wash day.  I'm currently on week two now.


2 wks That is great dedication..I would like to see a size of 1 twist please. My minimum is a 4wk install...or more if needed


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 3, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> @charmtreese
> Would you consider the size of your twists medium or small?



Medium to small...the twist in the back are small and they get a little bigger as towards the crown and front.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 4, 2017)

@MizzBFly, I usually use the time that it takes to twist my hair to catch up on netflix and tv.  Also, I have yet to try washing my hair in twist because I feel that they will just look bad afterwards.  My hair type is already prone to frizz, so I can't imaging that they would not be a frizzy mess after washing.  

I took some up close pics so you could get a better idea of the size.


----------



## beauti (Apr 4, 2017)

*Very pretty @charmtreese*


----------



## beauti (Apr 4, 2017)

*My hair is in 12 twists for the week. Might wear twist out on Thursday then keep it in a bun until wash day.*


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 4, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> @MizzBFly, I usually use the time that it takes to twist my hair to catch up on netflix and tv.  Also, I have yet to try washing my hair in twist because I feel that they will just look bad afterwards.  My hair type is already prone to frizz, so I can't imaging that they would not be a frizzy mess after washing.
> 
> I took some up close pics so you could get a better idea of the size.
> View attachment 393649 View attachment 393651 View attachment 393653 View attachment 393655




Oh sister! Thank you for the pics!! your hair is gorgeous 
I have some faux locs in and I can't wait to take it out and feel my hair again
I've done that size before, unintentionally for some reason... I usually braid the root then twist but this time~ I'm going to do larger twists and not braid the roots. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 4, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Oh sister! Thank you for the pics!! your hair is gorgeous
> I have some faux locs in and I can't wait to take it out and feel may hair again
> I've done that size before, unintentionally for some reason...* I usually braid the root then twist* but this time~ I'm going to do larger twists and not braid the roots. I'll post pics when done.



Thank you!! 

I'm sure that braiding the roots helps the twist last longer.  I have yet to try that method.  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 4, 2017)

Made those 6 braids into 18 braids and wearing them in a bun. It's pouring rain all week


----------



## Daina (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally took my twists down as they were getting too fuzzy.  Wore my hair in a twist-out yesterday and today I am back in a curly bun until I can have a hair spa day on Friday.  I really liked the simplicity and the ease of the twists, it was nice not having to do much to my hair other than M&S every few days.  Going to try and do them once every 2 months or so, I can probably get away with that so my hubby doesn't complain.  He's getting a little weary of my journey and constantly complains about missing my hair.  This week I will rollerset wear it loose 2 days and back in a bun I go!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 5, 2017)

Washed in my old set of twists, then air dried. Once they were dry, I took them down one by one...applied some Giovanni Direct leave in, then re twisted with a small amount of Kinky Curly Custard.

Wore them in a high bun yesterday 

 

And a side flat twist today.

 

Will keep this set in for 2 weeks then repeat the process.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 5, 2017)

Very cute lulu


----------



## Daina (Apr 6, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Washed in my old set of twists, then air dried. Once they were dry, I took them down one by one...applied some Giovanni Direct leave in, then re twisted with a small amount of Kinky Curly Custard.
> 
> Wore them in a high bun yesterday
> 
> ...



@lulu97, gorgeous! I definitely loved having my twists in and will do them at least once every 2 months for a minimum of 2 weeks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 7, 2017)

Daina said:


> @lulu97, gorgeous! I definitely loved having my twists in and will do them at least once every 2 months for a minimum of 2 weeks!



@Daina Thanks Sis! That sounds like a solid plan you have with your twist regimen. I've decided to go ahead and rock them the entire spring. In the summer, I'll switch up and go back to my usual summer style which is 2 big goddess or Dutch braids.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been wearing a high bun  with a twist tendril on each side. Loving it!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 8, 2017)

Inspo:
Results:
Mind you this was on damp hair though, not previously stretched hair. I'll adjust it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 8, 2017)

I might be back in for my second round.  Im on the last leg of my protective style. Today is week 7 and its kicking on its last leg.  Im getting help taking my crochet out today, Then its a lengthy detangling session followed by a good deep condition. I'll more than likely air dry in chunky twists after wash day is complete.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> Inspo:
> Results:
> Mind you this was on damp hair though, not previously stretched hair. I'll adjust it tomorrow morning.


Looks like a nice easy style.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 15, 2017)

Just another bun pic....plus this thread needs to be bumped!


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 15, 2017)

Been wearing my hair in a bun


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2017)

Remoisturized my flat twist one by one and put them back up. Will do 5he same thing on Monday. Will wear these flat twist until next Friday.


----------



## beauti (Apr 15, 2017)

*Been wearing my hair in a bun and will do so for next few weeks.*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking forward to being able to bun. Maybe by the end of the summer.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 18, 2017)

I used grey and orange flexi-rods for this.  Hopefully I can "train" my hair to curl for a different look.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 18, 2017)

Just checking in briefly to say I'm still doing this. Took two weeks off to be 'cute', but I'm currently back in a twist bun secured by a PuffCuff. I have in about 10 twists. I'm washing weekly (in twists) now and I just take them down after wash day and redo them.

Planning to start baggying the buns and hiding them under twisted clip ins.

Lol, so I broke or will break pretty much all of the challenge rules but more power to you ladies!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I used grey and orange flexi-rods for this.  Hopefully I can "train" my hair to curl for a different look.


Nice. Very nice


----------



## faithVA (Apr 18, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Just checking in briefly to say I'm still doing this. Took two weeks off to be 'cute', but I'm currently back in a twist bun secured by a PuffCuff. I have in about 10 twists. I'm washing weekly (in twists) now and I just take them down after wash day and redo them.
> 
> Planning to start baggying the buns and hiding them under twisted clip ins.
> 
> Lol, so I broke or will break pretty much all of the challenge rules but more power to you ladies!


Sounds like a good regimen.


----------



## Colocha (Apr 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Sounds like a good regimen.


Thanks! I saw it was what nappyheadedjojoba on Youtube does and my hair needs a little extra TLC I think, so going to try hiding it (for the first time).


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 19, 2017)

Okay so I just saw in my Facebook feed that shea moisture has a new styling product (gel) for braids/twists.  It's supposed to tame the flyaways with no flakes!!!


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 19, 2017)

I failed badly at protective styling this past week. I have not worn a bun not on a single day and I have been washing on an almost daily basis to trial my new products. On the good side, I haven't been detangling when I wash. I will only detangle on Monday most probably and I'll assess whether it's practical to refrain from combing for a whole week and whether the sheds are going to be crazy difficult to get out or not.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 20, 2017)

Washed my hair with Shea Moisture Low Porosity shampoo and conditioner. Just rinsed and I had it in 2 lopsided braids. Moisturized in the morning with the Mane Choice. Gelled into a bun. 

Tomorrow will be a month that I colored my hair. Starting to see a little bit of that brownish red coming through but only in a small spot.

Next time I color my hair I'm blow drying and trimming, or maybe cutting depending on how my ends look.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 20, 2017)

I guess I am in a picture-taking mood.  I wore my twists down today.  Hopefully the front and sides will grow more so that I can wear them in a "bob" type style at some point.


----------



## snoop (Apr 21, 2017)

Had my twists in for just under 3 weeks (but it feels like longer).  Finger detangling, then putting in large twists for the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm flat ironing this weekend but I will be back up in twist on Sunday.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 22, 2017)

I made so much progress last year in retention. Literally nothing this year


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I made so much progress last year in retention. Literally nothing this year


The year is still young. A lot can happen over  the summer.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 23, 2017)

faithVA said:


> The year is still young. A lot can happen over  the summer.



I know but my hair is shorter. I'm just annoyed


----------



## Daina (Apr 24, 2017)

Hair still straight from my flat iron last week. Tired of straight look so I did the @MileHighDiva braidout set. Today I will put it in a big braidout bun, the braids will get rid of the flatness and straightness.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 24, 2017)

My hair is in a ponytail today.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 24, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hair still straight from my flat iron last week. Tired of straight look so I did the @MileHighDiva braidout set. Today I will put it in a big braidout bun, the braids will get rid of the flatness and straightness.



Whats the @MileHighDiva braidout set?


----------



## Daina (Apr 24, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> Whats the @MileHighDiva braidout set?



@Nightingale, the @MileHighDiva set is between 6 - 8 braids that can be worn pinned up or as a braidout. For me I do a cross between a cornrow and a regular plait. I don't have a picture of the set so have tagged MHD to give more deets!


----------



## beauti (Apr 25, 2017)

*I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I braided my hair with extensions and I think I will install box braids after this. 

 *


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I braided my hair with extensions and I think I will install box braids after this.
> 
> View attachment 396557 *


We will be here if you ever want to come back.


----------



## beauti (Apr 26, 2017)

*@faithVA thank you sis! You're always so welcoming and positive! *


----------



## nysister (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd like to join. I'm using halo/crown twists around my head to keep my hands out of it. 

I used to do twist outs all the time but it stalled my hair growth. I'm ready to focus on growth again. I'm using lots of JBCO and am deep conditioning more.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Apr 27, 2017)

I relaxed last week and wearing my hair in a bun and I must say they are now juicier because my hair is a bit longer. I can now tuck it under itself without using a pin. Some people even had the audacity to say my pony is fake hair because it's much shinier than the other hair!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2017)

Fotchygirl said:


> I relaxed last week and wearing my hair in a bun and I must say they are now juicier because my hair is a bit longer. I can now tuck it under itself without using a pin. Some people even had the audacity to say my pony is fake hair because it's much shinier than the other hair!


May we see a picture please of this juicy bun?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2017)

nysister said:


> I'd like to join. I'm using halo/crown twists around my head to keep my hands out of it.
> 
> I used to do twist outs all the time but it stalled my hair growth. I'm ready to focus on growth again. I'm using lots of JBCO and am deep conditioning more.


Come on in. Post your starting pic and get started.


----------



## nysister (Apr 27, 2017)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?  *Crown/Halo Twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Water, Kinky Curly Knot Today, seal with JBCO and use on edges.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Longer and Thicker Hair*

5. How often will you restyle your hair? *Every 2/3 days*

6. Include Starting Pic. Straightened - With conditioner prior to co-washing


----------



## nysister (Apr 27, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Come on in. Post your starting pic and get started.



I've posted a couple of pics, but I'll take some more of the fresh 'Crown' twists when I redo it and it's fresh.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 27, 2017)

I wore my hair in a ponytail again today but ended up putting it in a bun a couple hours ago. People couldn't keep their dusty hands out of it. Wore it in 2 braids Tuesday and Wednesday

Also I took Iron and biotin today and yesterday


----------



## Daina (Apr 28, 2017)

Now that it's warm back to wet bunning. Will wet bun and reset twice per week.


----------



## snoop (Apr 29, 2017)

Wore a twist out/braid out for a couple of days.  Tried to water rinsed the denial of all of the knots away.  I put them in 4 Celie braids and have been wearing those.  

I think I will do a co-wash this weekendand then next weekend go back to my regular routine.   My hair NEEDS twists to survive.


----------



## Alma Petra (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm glad to report that I have been wearing my promised buns since the 21st of this month. I washed twice and combed once only in the mid of this. I air dried and immediately put my hair back up in a bun. I didn't try to go on any styling adventures. I have to say that I'm very proud of myself  I hope to keep it up.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 29, 2017)

My hair is in 12 braids. Shampooed, deep conditioned, leave in and serum. Lazy and quick tension blow dry then I braided with a little of bit of Qhemet heavy cream and Alikay Shea moisturizer

Wash days are always a breeze when you don't wait until your hair is super dirty or tangled.


----------



## snoop (Apr 29, 2017)

snoop said:


> Wore a twist out/braid out for a couple of days.  Tried to water rinsed the denial of all of the knots away.  I put them in 4 Celie braids and have been wearing those.
> 
> I think I will do a co-wash this weekendand then next weekend go back to my regular routine.   My hair NEEDS twists to survive.



This morning, I co-washed and put my hair into large twists.  It wasn't as tangled as I thought.


----------



## Daina (May 1, 2017)

Now that the weather is warmer I'm back to wet bunning. Will continue to wash/dc once per week and then M&S and bun while wet. May do a mid-week refresh by co-cleansing or just wetting with water and re-bunning.


----------



## Fotchygirl (May 2, 2017)

I washed it already and is now is in a braid out and unfortunately I didn't take a photo of the bun. But I'm attaching a photo of the hair in a banana clip. My 6 year old boy took the photo. I will trim the ends later in the year.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 3, 2017)

Daina said:


> Now that the weather is warmer I'm back to wet bunning. Will continue to wash/dc once per week and then M&S and bun while wet. May do a mid-week refresh by co-cleansing or just wetting with water and re-bunning.



I have done a wet bun me too today. I think that it's a smart style. I was a bit rough on my hair while detangling because I was in utmost hurry but I will test this again the next time I wash to see if I'll be able to detangle any more gently. Another concern for me is the need to apply stuff to my scalp specially on the edges. I'm wondering if this is going to be easy with the bun, or if it will spoil the bun or cause my hair to tangle. Last time I was doing two small braids on the front of the bun on either side and it was super easy to get to my scalp in the area desired but the style wasn't as sleek as the wet bun.


----------



## Anaisin (May 4, 2017)

Daina said:


> Now that the weather is warmer I'm back to wet bunning. Will continue to wash/dc once per week and then M&S and bun while wet. May do a mid-week refresh by co-cleansing or just wetting with water and re-bunning.



The weather is trash (rainy) at the moment but I wet bunned last night anyway. My stretched hair shriveled up on Sunday so I'm over blow drying/stretching already.


----------



## Daina (May 4, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I have done a wet bun me too today. I think that it's a smart style. I was a bit rough on my hair while detangling because I was in utmost hurry but I will test this again the next time I wash to see if I'll be able to detangle any more gently. Another concern for me is the need to apply stuff to my scalp specially on the edges. I'm wondering if this is going to be easy with the bun, or if it will spoil the bun or cause my hair to tangle. Last time I was doing two small braids on the front of the bun on either side and it was super easy to get to my scalp in the area desired but the style wasn't as sleek as the wet bun.





Anaisin said:


> The weather is trash (rainy) at the moment but I wet bunned last night anyway. My stretched hair shriveled up on Sunday so I'm over blow drying/stretching already.



@Alma Petra, @Anaisin, I wet bunned all week and did a refresh today in the shower where I let it get wet and reapplied SM JBCO leave-in and sealed with Curly Provberz mix. My hair dried super soft although the interior of my bun is still wet. I will probably do this at least 1 or 2 weeks out of the month. Also I really like the Sally's root applicator bottle because it allows me to reapply the oil mix to my scalp and edges without disturbing the bun too much.


----------



## nysister (May 4, 2017)

I co-washed my hair on the weekend and put it in Crown twists and then rinsed both sides out today and put it back in the same style. 

I used my oil spray that I mixed up and Cantu Argan cream to help it remain moist. I'll wash it on the weekend.


----------



## snoop (May 7, 2017)

Washed my hair in twists and then did African threading with the twists still in to stretch my hair.  I'm just waiting for the twists to dry.


----------



## faithVA (May 7, 2017)

I'm on hiatus for two weeks while I'm off work. I will be switching back and forth between flat twist and wngs to see if rinsing my hair more frequently helps my hydration.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 8, 2017)

I know I posted my stats already....maybe  but umm yeah 
I installed these medium sized twists last night. I love them, I was afraid I would've made them too small but it's perfect! Hub was like wow! and my daughter was like whoa!


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I know I posted my stats already....maybe  but umm yeah
> I installed these medium sized twists last night. I love them, I was afraid I would've made them too small but it's perfect! Hub was like wow! and my daughter was like woah!
> View attachment 398013 View attachment 398015


They look really good. How long will you wear them?


----------



## MizzBFly (May 8, 2017)

faithVA said:


> They look really good. How long will you wear them?


Thank You. 4wks...maybe 6 -fingers crossed I don't look hot dang mess


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 8, 2017)

This is my hair for the next 1-2 weeks.
I jacked this flat twist bun style from @faithVA, last year.


----------



## Anaisin (May 9, 2017)

Daily rinsing/cowashing now
Going to be using Qhemet Biologics products and Eco styler black castor and flaxseed gel starting today


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Daily rinsing/cowashing now
> Going to be using Qhemet Biologics products and Eco styler black castor and flaxseed gel starting today


Does the eco gel have protein?


----------



## Anaisin (May 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Does the eco gel have protein?



Yes


----------



## beingofserenity (May 9, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Does the eco gel have protein?



I just bought it. It has wheat protein. I'm hoping it's more moisturizing than the other types, because the other types dry my hair out. Also, it's glittery which immediately made me want to slather it all over my head.


----------



## charmtreese (May 9, 2017)

This weeks set of twist...


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Yes


Ok thanks


----------



## faithVA (May 9, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I just bought it. It has wheat protein. I'm hoping it's more moisturizing than the other types, because the other types dry my hair out. Also, it's glittery which immediately made me want to slather it all over my head.


Let me know


----------



## Daina (May 11, 2017)

Being very hair lazy, been in the same wet bun since Friday...I spray it everyday and use the CP oil mix every other day. It makes my hair so soft and my scalp feels good. I haven't cleansed in almost 2 weeks. I'll do something this weekend. I'm going to change bun position today.


----------



## Anaisin (May 11, 2017)

Think I may go back to finger detangling


----------



## snoop (May 12, 2017)

I just finished putting my hair back in twists.  I think that I will skip washing it this weekend since they'd only be in for two days before I'd potentially be making them frizzy.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 14, 2017)

I twisted my hair in medium/mini twists yesterday from 5 to 11 o'clock.  I is tired.  I is delirious.  I is finished.

Happy Mothers' Day, Ladies!


----------



## Alta Angel (May 14, 2017)

@charmtreese  Of course I LOVE your twists!  What do you do with them at night?  Do you "wrap" them like Naptural85?  I normally braid my twists in 4 big braids to stretch them a bit.




charmtreese said:


> This weeks set of twist...
> View attachment 398171


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 14, 2017)

This challenge should keep me accountable to my new protective style plan. I'm in for the remainder of the challenge.

~~~~~~~~~~*Join the Challenge by Sharing-----------------*

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?

*4 braids in a bun around the house and a braidout bun when going out.*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

*Wash one a week to every other week and while wet braid into 4 braids that I put into a bun. 

If going out take out those braids and put hair into bun. *

*Other than that just leave it in the braids until next wash day.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

*Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

*Longer healther hair that is thick from root to tip.*

5. How often will you restyle your hair?

*twice a wk
*

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2017)

My hair is still in flat twists. Its time for a wash. I spent the week in the deserts of Nevada and my hair is super dry. I will use this week to hydrate it and then twist it up next weekend.


----------



## charmtreese (May 14, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> @charmtreese  Of course I LOVE your twists!  What do you do with them at night?  Do you "wrap" them like Naptural85?  I normally braid my twists in 4 big braids to stretch them a bit.



Aww, thank you!  Your twist are always cute!

After moisturizing and sealing I normally pull them back and make a bun secured with a satin scrunchie or two flat twist (one one each side). I baggie my entire head leaving my edges out and tie a scarf around my edges.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2017)

Update:

Been wearing my hair in the following styles:

French twist secured with a claw clip. No pictures but the next time I do it, I will snap an few and upload them.

Faux twisted bun using these pins to hold my hair back like a "ponytail holder".

 


 I pull my hair back and pin them in a circular pattern to create a faux ponytail. Make about 6 twists and wrap them around each other using the pins that's already in place to secure them.

 

 

A super loose bun using an extra large silk scrunchie. 

 

I have to take all of these down daily. I'm also trying to give my hair a rest from high buns. Been doing them 3 years straight, so I think it's time for a break.


French braid. Hair down or pinned up. This is my favorite of them all because I can do it extremely loose and it still looks put together. I can also leave it untouched for 3-4 days.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 18, 2017)

I love that faux twist bun @lulu97 . I can't wait til my hair is long enough to do more elaborate buns.

I'm in the middle of washing my hair. I already shampooed and detangled with my dc. Now I'm just allowing it to sit for a while before I wash it out. 

I have to say I'm impressed with this wash day. My hair was super easy to detangle because it had been in twists all week which kept it from tangling and I lost SIGNIFICANTLY less hair than I usually do. This experience just confirmed what I already felt led to do which is protective style for a yr. It's just so easy to do and the added benefit of less shedding was an unexpected bonus.


----------



## Daina (May 18, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Update:
> 
> Been wearing my hair in the following styles:
> 
> ...



@lulu97, just lovely! The French braid is a favorite of mine as well!


----------



## Anaisin (May 18, 2017)

I've been home since like 530 but started braiding only an hour ago. Sad. I would've been done already, I've done mini braids in 4 hours before

I did a lazy blow dry Wednesday morning. Using Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika butter


----------



## Anaisin (May 19, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I've been home since like 530 but started braiding only an hour ago. Sad. I would've been done already, I've done mini braids in 4 hours before
> 
> I did a lazy blow dry Wednesday morning. Using Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika butter



Finished at 12:05.


----------



## Anaisin (May 19, 2017)

The middle of my head is sore. I don't braid tight that section is just tender


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2017)

My summer fling is over. I did a week with wngs but now I'm back to my ol regular style. I colored this morning, did an oil rinse, slathered in some gel and put in my flat twist to the side. I pinned them a little differently but other than that its the same ole style.

I think I'm going to try to tough it out and just were this one style for the rest of May and June and then try something else in July. We shall see. I always say that then do something else


----------



## Anaisin (May 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> My summer fling is over. I did a week with wngs but now I'm back to my ol regular style. I colored this morning, did an oil rinse, slathered in some gel and put in my flat twist to the side. I pinned them a little differently but other than that its the same ole style.
> 
> I think I'm going to try to tough it out and just were this one style for the rest of May and June and then try something else in July. We shall see. I always say that then do something else




Lol same. I'm going to practice cornrowing though after I take these braids out. Maybe then I'll start wearing something different.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2017)

Twists....wish they were longer. :/


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Lol same. I'm going to practice cornrowing though after I take these braids out. Maybe then I'll start wearing something different.


I would love to do some box braids in the fall. That would be a great break. For now flat twist will have to do.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2017)

jennifer30 said:


> Twists....wish they were longer. :/


Just stay consistent and they will be my h linger becore you know it. They look good now and every month they will look better.


----------



## jennifer30 (May 20, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Just stay consistent and they will be my h linger becore you know it. They look good now and every month they will look better.


Thanks! I'm gonna stay in these as a protective style until they get longer....


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 23, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Nightingale, the @MileHighDiva set is between 6 - 8 braids that can be worn pinned up or as a braidout. For me I do a cross between a cornrow and a regular plait. I don't have a picture of the set so have tagged MHD to give more deets!



@Nightingale, @Daina is right with her description.  Your part placement is important, so when you're running around town or in the house, with the braids in a bun or up do, it looks like an intentional style, not just random Snoop Dogg braids.  Basically, your Celie/Snoop Dogg braids look very well groomed. 

I part my hair in a mohawk, as if I'm going to do a rollerset. The mohawk/middle section will have three to four braids.  The sides will be one or two braids.

The five braids will show off your length more vs. the eight braids when you undo the braids. The look you're going for will determine whether you use five or eight braids.

You want to keep these braids "lubbed to the Gawds" via the LCO or LCOB M&S method.

When you have a professional or social event you undo the braids and rock your "Fly" braid out.

I'll take pix and post them in this thread showing the life of a MHD braid out within the next month or so.

I'm sleep surfing and typing, so I'll edit anything that doesn't make sense in the morning.


----------



## Nightingale (May 23, 2017)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Nightingale, @Daina is right with her description.  Your part placement is important, so when you're running around town or in the house, with the braids in a bun or up do, it looks like an intentional style, not just random Snoop Dogg braids.  Basically, your Celie/Snoop Dogg braids look very well groomed.
> 
> I part my hair in a mohawk, as if I'm going to do a rollerset. The mohawk/middle section will have three to four braids.  The sides will be one or two braids.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I actually do this already, but i dont mohawk. I'll try that method next time.


----------



## Anaisin (May 26, 2017)

Taking these braids out Thursday. Dusting my ends and probably putting them back in on Sunday. Just without blow-drying, doing them on just stretched hair


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (May 26, 2017)

I washed my hair yesterday and put in twists that I'm wearing in a bun. Wash day was quick painless and I'm still experiencing at least half the amount of shedding as I would have gotten before this. 

I got a silk headband and satin scrunchies to protect my hair further. I've been doing my twists in a way that it looks neat so I don't have to remove them when going out. That's made it so when I do go out all I have to do is my baby hair and put on a hair accessory to jazz up the style.


----------



## MizzBFly (May 27, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I know I posted my stats already....maybe  but umm yeah
> I installed these medium sized twists last night. I love them, I was afraid I would've made them too small but it's perfect! Hub was like wow! and my daughter was like whoa!
> View attachment 398013 View attachment 398015


3 week install take down. Taking kids to the movies this morning and will retwist tomorrow or Monday. After install and now takedown of my twists, for some odd reason I just feel like my hair is light. It feels like nothing on my head, like it has no weight to it, any other ladies feel that way?
  View attachment 399921 Quick length check from my struggle kitchen via stretch in my Beetlejuice dress or jail dress as hubs call it


----------



## Anaisin (May 29, 2017)

I already took my braids out. I was watching a movie and playing with my hair, unraveling some and I just kept going.  
Likely still going to do them again Sunday


----------



## kim1006 (Jun 2, 2017)

toaster said:


> Same! Bunning is my every day style. I occasionally wear my hair down on the weekends, but for the most part I'm always in a top knot.
> 
> Plus I'm a @faithVA groupie and join her challenges as often as I can.



Do you move the location of your top knot to avoid breakage?  I read on the forum if you wear your bun in the same position all of the time it will cause your hair to break.  I love high buns but avoid wearing them too often for fear of breakage.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 2, 2017)

Re twisted on Memorial Day this time it took 6hrs instead of 5hrs. I just couldn't grip the right size and I don't use a mirror until the lat 3 rows in the front. Honestly I still love them I'm becoming more accustomed to this look on me. This time Im going to push for 4 wks... I also want to trim so I can maintain healthy ends


----------



## toaster (Jun 2, 2017)

kim1006 said:


> Do you move the location of your top knot to avoid breakage?  I read on the forum if you wear your bun in the same position all of the time it will cause your hair to break.  I love high buns but avoid wearing them too often for fear of breakage.


Yes I alternate high and low, and make sure my bun is never too tight! I also try not to sleep in it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Re twisted on Memorial Day this time it took 6hrs instead of 5hrs. I just couldn't grip the right size and I don't use a mirror until the lat 3 rows in the front. Honestly I still love them I'm becoming more accustomed to this look on me. This time Im going to push for 4 wks... I also want to trim so I can maintain healthy endsView attachment 400675View attachment 400677


They look really nice


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> They look really nice


Thanks so much


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 4, 2017)

I washed my hair but put gel on it already. Forgot about mini braids. Maybe next week because I'm not about to wash again.

Also I'm switching to 2 Bantu knots instead of 2 braids when stretching. More stretched and not much texture.


----------



## snoop (Jun 4, 2017)

Washed and retwisted this morning.   They're supposed to be large twists but I twisted tightly and I don't have the density so they look like medium/ small twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2017)

Not washing this week. I'm taking down my twist individually, oiling my scalp, spraying each section with Mane Choice Restorative spray, adding a layer of gel and retwisting. I want to add some grease to the ends but I'm too lazy to get up and get it. Maybe I will add it at the very end before I pin my twist up.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 5, 2017)

Brushed out those 2 Bantu knots then braided and pinned them. I'm getting better at braiding, less sloppy looking
 

This castor and flaxseed gel is flaking a little.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 5, 2017)

Back on the band wagon with buns held up by a pin. I'll be switching to a mini hair fork once the set I ordered arrives. New regimen is to wash, braid to stretch, and then twist and pin the braid out. No pictures at the moment. 

I also found coconut vinegar so I'm going to try the detangler that nappyheadedjojoba raves about on her channel.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 5, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Back on the band wagon with buns held up by a pin. I'll be switching to a mini hair fork once the set I ordered arrives. New regimen is to wash, braid to stretch, and then twist and pin the braid out. No pictures at the moment.
> 
> I also found coconut vinegar so I'm going to try the detangler that nappyheadedjojoba raves about on her channel.


Please comeback and tell us how the detangler works!


----------



## snoop (Jun 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> Washed and retwisted this morning.   They're supposed to be large twists but I twisted tightly and I don't have the density so they look like medium/ small twists.



So this is what they look like.  I banded them so that they could dry elongated.  Hopefully, I can get a good picture of them without the pony tail.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> So this is what they look like.  I banded them so that they could dry elongated.  Hopefully, I can get a good picture of them without the pony tail.


So thick!


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 5, 2017)

Washed and re-twisted yesterday.  Only wore my hair in a twist-out for a few hours Saturday.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 5, 2017)

I hennaed overnight and I braided my hair today to airdry.  I am going to flexirod my hair tonight so that my hair can be stretched for twisting tomorrow.  My plan is to get up early tomorrow because its going to take about 5 hours to install the medi-twists.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 5, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Please comeback and tell us how the detangler works!


Will do!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 8, 2017)

I washed my hair last night. As I was taking out my twists I decided to do a little length check by measuring the same section in the back that I always measure and I've gained a solid half an inch. It will be a month since I started this year long protective styling journey on the 11th of June so I'm very happy with that. Especially considering that the previous 2 yrs since my bc I only gained 6 inches in total.

I consider myself to have a less than average growth rate so I was quite surprised. I think leaving my hair in twists for a wk at a time, eating majority healthfully, drinking a ton of water, being more active, and taking vitamins religiously have all influenced my extra growth. I've also quit drinking alcohol which prob helped as well. I'm all around healthier and my hair is just one way I'm reaping the benefits.

My hair has never felt softer which I credit to double sealing and applying my leave in and sealants to soaking wet hair. My hair has never in my life felt as good as it felt before I washed last night.

So far I'm super happy with my progress and the overall health of my hair.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 12, 2017)

Long time no post   You can't really see my twists here but I am still faithfully wearing (and loving) them!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 12, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Long time no post.  You can't really see my twists here but I am still faithfully wearing (and loving) them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 401647


Your smile is dazzling


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 13, 2017)

Today's twist.  My basic ponytail.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 14, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Today's twist.  My basic ponytail.
> View attachment 401725 View attachment 401727 View attachment 401729


Your twist are so pretty


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 14, 2017)

Coilystep said:


> Your twist are so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Colocha (Jun 16, 2017)

This is where my hair is at. 8 twists transitioned into a braidout after a week in a bun (wash day tomorrow). Hoping for waist in late 2018 or early 2019.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 16, 2017)

Something went terribly wrong in the moisturizing process the other day.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Something went terribly wrong in the moisturizing process the other day.


What went wrong?


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 16, 2017)

faithVA said:


> What went wrong?



Not sure but my hair feels crispy


Been watching this video over and over


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 17, 2017)

I did a much needed protein treatment this wash day and my hair thanked me immediately. After I washed out the protein treatment my curls were popping and clumping all over the place. I applied my leave in and double sealed. Then placed my hair into the reg twists in a bun. I need to remember to keep up on my protein now that I'm not getting it from the eco styler.

I've dedicated myself to wearing this protective style 100% of the time until the end of this challenge when I'll do a wash and go to compare with my starting pic. I guess you could say I'm doing a personal hide your hair challenge.


----------



## snoop (Jun 18, 2017)

I installed medium two strand twists last night. I think I'm over manipulating my hair by wearing it out for one our two days in a week (though not every week). I'm going to have to go back to my tried and tested boring routine of medium and mini twists only.  Even the large goddess/flat twist style that I wore earlier this week was too much my hair.  My hair needs to be finger detangled, then remain in smallish sections or else I'm cutting out knots -- even if the looser style is only from am to pm.   I might be destined never to enjoy loose or loosely bound hair styles without first using heat.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2017)

Same ole routine and sale ole hairstyle.

I washed with Mane Choice 3 in 1 Conditioner. Oiled my scalp with Mane Choice oil. Twisted up with TGIN twist cream. Wearing the flat twist to the side. Two more weeks and I get to change styles.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 21, 2017)

Washed my hair last night. I fell asleep with my turbie twist still in my head. My hair was soft and still detangled just frizzy. Bunned this morning,


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 23, 2017)

Another high bun. Shockingly the weather worked in my favor today. Humidity made
it softer


----------



## Colocha (Jun 23, 2017)

I hit MBL!!!! 

I celebrated by combing out my back three twists (where I get the most breakage) and trimming the sections with my new shears. I'm still _just _at MBL so I'm going to claim 'grazing' for now. I'm going to trim the other 7 twists in a similar manner when it's actually time to detangle. 

Regimen update: I'm doing about ten twists braided at the root and put into a bun. I liked loose buns but this allows me to get Xcel 21 onto my scalp and massage without a hassle.


----------



## snoop (Jun 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I hit MBL!!!!
> 
> I celebrated by combing out my back three twists (where I get the most breakage) and trimming the sections with my new shears. I'm still _just _at MBL so I'm going to claim 'grazing' for now. I'm going to trim the other 7 twists in a similar manner when it's actually time to detangle.
> 
> Regimen update: I'm doing about ten twists braided at the root and put into a bun. I liked loose buns but this allows me to get Xcel 21 onto my scalp and massage without a hassle.



Congrats!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Another high bun. Shockingly the weather worked in my favor today. Humidity made
> it softer
> 
> View attachment 402957


Cute bun


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I hit MBL!!!!
> 
> I celebrated by combing out my back three twists (where I get the most breakage) and trimming the sections with my new shears. I'm still _just _at MBL so I'm going to claim 'grazing' for now. I'm going to trim the other 7 twists in a similar manner when it's actually time to detangle.
> 
> Regimen update: I'm doing about ten twists braided at the root and put into a bun. I liked loose buns but this allows me to get Xcel 21 onto my scalp and massage without a hassle.



That is great news. The braided, twisted bun sounds like a great idea as well. It sounds so easy to care for. Do you have any pics of your bun?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

I start private swim lessons on Monday so I won't be able to keep my twist in for 5 days straight. I will have to shampoo my hair twice a week but I will put it back up in twist. I will get back to weekly protective styling when I finish my lessons or when this triathlon is over in August.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks @faithVA  and @snoop !
I snapped a couple bun pics in the bathroom just now, lol. It's secured with a PuffCuff and the ends are tucked underneath the bun against my scalp. Roots are a week old, retwisted from the braided part down today, except the three twists in the very back.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thanks @faithVA  and @snoop !
> I snapped a couple bun pics in the bathroom just now, lol. It's secured with a PuffCuff and the ends are tucked underneath the bun against my scalp. Roots are a week old, retwisted from the braided part down today, except the three twists in the very back.
> 
> View attachment 403001 View attachment 403003 View attachment 403005



Thank you. It does look like a great style to keep your ends tucked away but letting you still get to your scalp.


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Thanks @faithVA  and @snoop !
> I snapped a couple bun pics in the bathroom just now, lol. It's secured with a PuffCuff and the ends are tucked underneath the bun against my scalp. Roots are a week old, retwisted from the braided part down today, except the three twists in the very back.
> 
> View attachment 403001 View attachment 403003 View attachment 403005



Your hair looks so soft and moisturized.


----------



## Colocha (Jun 24, 2017)

snoop said:


> Your hair looks so soft and moisturized.


Thank you!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 26, 2017)

This is the style I've been wearing for the last month and change. I love it so much that even when I get to terminal length I will continue to wear this style when I don't want to be bothered with my hair.

I plan to trim my ends when my hair shears come. I'm just going to trim the very ends of each twist.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> View attachment 403301 View attachment 403303 This is the style I've been wearing for the last month and change. I love it so much that even when I get to terminal length I will continue to wear this style when I don't want to be bothered with my hair.
> 
> I plan to trim my ends when my hair shears come. I'm just going to trim the very ends of each twist.


It's funny in a way. I'm wearing these flat twist now because of my length but i have a feeling even when my hair is longer I will still be in flat twist.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 26, 2017)

Still rocking braids and buns. Both are just easy and requires hardly any effort at all.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 26, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> View attachment 403301 View attachment 403303 This is the style I've been wearing for the last month and change. I love it so much that even when I get to terminal length I will continue to wear this style when I don't want to be bothered with my hair.
> 
> I plan to trim my ends when my hair shears come. I'm just going to trim the very ends of each twist.



@BronxJazzy You look so pretty in your profile picture.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh my, the hair pics in this thread, simply ! Keep them coming ladies, I'm still rocking 4 braids every week and undoing them and washing and DC'ing every weekend.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 26, 2017)

faithVA said:


> It's funny in a way. I'm wearing these flat twist now because of my length but i have a feeling even when my hair is longer I will still be in flat twist.


I know... It's just so easy and convenient why stop. 

I will say I will wear my hair out more often but this style will always be in my arsenol.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jun 26, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @BronxJazzy You look so pretty in your profile picture.


Awww... Thank you...


----------



## snoop (Jun 28, 2017)

I haven't posted any pics lately...

Here's how I have been wearing my hair the past couple of weeks.  I think that I will stick to these medium sized twists as opposed to the mini twists that I'm used to doing.  I was able to take each twist down and re-do them so quickly last night.  I would never attempt to do that with mini twists.  They're not so big to get messy easily, but not so small that they're time consuming.  Love it!


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 29, 2017)

Washed my hair on Tuesday and put it in 6 braids to air dry. Last night in 5 braids to stretch even more. Brushed it out this morning.

When I left out today just had it in a bun twisted on the front. Frizzy, poofy bun didn't add product to smooth.

Braided when I got home with QB Aethiopika butter. Need to binge watch some more cornrow videos


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 3, 2017)

The crown of my head is like 3 inches smh


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 5, 2017)

Haven't washed my hair yet. The 2 second cowash I attempted this morning was a mess. Should've just left it stretched and added a little gel. It's frizzy and kind of tangled in this wet bun smh. My hair needs shampoo and deep conditioning. 

Glad I bought a jar of Mielle DC the other day. Think I'm going to use my blow dryer attachment to DC.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 5, 2017)

I wore my hair in a twist out for 3 days straight last week (Friday - Sunday). This was a challenge for me because I'm so use to only having it down for a few hours before I wash and re-twist.  Here are pic's of my hair on day two...


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 5, 2017)

Last set lasted 5 wks & I did a trim and my ends felt full and smooth. I did have to redo the front after 3 wks.  Medium twists installed last night


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been practicing braids the last 2 days and both times were wearable outside lol. However, I decided not to wear them again tomorrow because my scalp is so sore. I really don't remember being tender headed and it doesn't seem like I'm braiding tight. 

I just shampooed, conditioned and massaged my scalp. Back to plain buns


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm swimming 2 to 3 times a week so I'm not leaving my style in for 5 days since I need to wash more often. But I am keeping my hair in flat twist and not touching it any more than I have to.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 13, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> I've been practicing braids the last 2 days and both times were wearable outside lol. However, I decided not to wear them again tomorrow because my scalp is so sore. I really don't remember being tender headed and it doesn't seem like I'm braiding tight.
> 
> I just shampooed, conditioned and massaged my scalp. Back to plain buns


I really envy you women what are able to bun with your natural hair. How do you get it sleek?


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 13, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I really envy you women what are able to bun with your natural hair. How do you get it sleek?



Depending on the gel I use and the weather, a sleek bun can easily turn into a tangled frizz ball.

But anyway my night to morning bun routine

Night

1. Shampoo
2. Condition 
3. Use turbie twist/towel until damp (70-85% dry)
4. Moisturize & detangle damp hair 
5. Braid 4-8 sections. Wear scarf or bonnet to sleep

Morning

Take braids down.
Part hair horizontally.
Apply and smooth gel on back section
Part the front section the way you want your part to lay (middle, side). Clip one of those 2 sections away then start sectioning small parts, applying gel and smoothing.

Tie die with a scarf until I leave for work/school.

This description is a mess but a ton of girls on YouTube do it. Or you can try the hit or miss wet bun. Apply moisturizer and gel to squeezed out wet hair, bun and air dry.


Buns doing my night to morning routine with Oyin hair dew and Wetline Xtreme gel.

 
 


My hit or miss wetbun/ponytail. Moisturize and apply gel right out of the shower. I braided the ponytail here and let it air dry overnight then unraveled. 
 

Skip to 2:00 to see what I mean by smooth the gel in sections


----------



## snoop (Jul 13, 2017)

I water washed/rinsed last night.  I didn't have enough time to redo the twists, so I did them today.  They are so quick and easy to redo (even though they weren't twisted tightly) and and they were easy to do a quick detangling session on.  I'm not sure what changed (maybe the way that I twist?)  Either way, I'm loving it!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 13, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Depending on the gel I use and the weather, a sleek bun can easily turn into a tangled frizz ball.
> 
> But anyway my night to morning bun routine
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, is this done weekly or every other night?


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 13, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Thanks for sharing, is this done weekly or every other night?



I don't really time it. Most of the time after wearing a bun 2 days I switch it to 2 braids simply because I can't keep my hands out of my hair. I wash my hair 1-2 times a week though

If I use too much gel I'll rinse it out and do it over. It depends. I could only wish to have a perfectly set regimen lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2017)

I finally switched up my style a bit. I did well in doing the same style for two months.

I twisted the back towards the crown in 5 flat twist. I combined those into one flat twist to the right at the crown of my head and then put two more flat twists to the right in the front. This will be a nice change but will still keep it simple.

I have some styles in Pinterest I want to try. I think my hair is getting long enough where they may work out. But I need to wait until I stop swimming for the season so I can keep  the style for more than 2 days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2017)

Hair is in 12 big twists pulled up in a ponytail. Will wear these for around 5 or so days.


----------



## Colocha (Jul 22, 2017)

Getting tired of a ten twist bun so I'm going to bun on loose hair instead. Going to try bantu knotting freshly washed hair for stretch instead of twisting.


----------



## Colocha (Jul 24, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Getting tired of a ten twist bun so I'm going to bun on loose hair instead. Going to try bantu knotting freshly washed hair for stretch instead of twisting.


And here is the resultant bun:
  

Used regular moisturizing products, no gel. Put a ribbon tie over the bun to hold it in place because my hair fork would not cooperate.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 24, 2017)

Colocha said:


> And here is the resultant bun:
> View attachment 406535 View attachment 406537
> 
> Used regular moisturizing products, no gel. Put a ribbon tie over the bun to hold it in place because my hair fork would not cooperate.


That's a lot of lovely hair.


----------



## Colocha (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I really envy you women what are able to bun with your natural hair. How do you get it sleek?


When I was natural, my hair was really adamant on NOT laying down. The only way I could get my hair into a bun was if it was straightened. I envied them as well


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 30, 2017)

I will post some pics soon.  School is starting tomorrow and I just finished my classroom!

This summer, I have followed the following monthly schedule:

Day 1:  Wash/condition/steam and braid hair to air dry and stretch.
Day 2:  Twist using SM JBCO Leave-In and Curl Enhancing Smoothie.  Each night, I "French braid" my twist into two braids and I bobby pin each braid  to my head for maximum stretch.  It takes me about 5 hours to twist.
Day 3 thru Day 13:  Spray with African Royale braid spray nightly and French braid.  I use SM Moisture Milk as needed at night only.  I moisturize my hair at night so it doesn't shrink up during the day.
Day 14 (2 week mark):  I use Sulfur 8 spray on my scalp and massage in.  I then spray with African Royale and steam for 30 minutes.  Afterwards, I moisturize with SM Hair Milk, French braid in two braids, bobby pin, and then tie down with scarf to reduce any frizz.
Week 3-4:  See Day 3-13.  Or I will wear a twist out during week 4.
I will then start the process all over again the next month.  I love only re-twisting once a month because it takes forever.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2017)

Decided not to wash this week. I misted my hair with Mane Choice and used Split End Mender on my ends and retwisted in the same flat twist style. I think I will stick with this regimen until the end of August and I'm ready to straighten and trim.


----------



## snoop (Jul 30, 2017)

I clay washed this afternoon using clay and AVJ instead of water.   Then I put my hair into medium twists.  I was contemplating doing mini twists but ince really been enjoying the medium and large twists, lately.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 6, 2017)

When I did my twists this wk I did something a bit different. I really wanted to see what my hair looked like with "no product" for me which is leave in and sealant.

I did everything as I would normally but instead of twisting on wet hair when I applied my products I just let it dry loose. Here is a pic of my dry " no product" hair.
 

After I was done playing in it I twisted it up how I normally do. Sectioned combed through and twisted. It came out with more even looking twists. I was also able to put more twists in. I actually like doing my twists on dry hair better than wet. 

 
 
 

I think I will do it this way from now on. The only thing I will do different next time is apply more leave in per section before combing through the dry hair to see if it will cut down on tangles and hair loss.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 6, 2017)

Rocking a very crooked French braid for the next 5 or 6 days. Silk headbands are helping to tame the fro that has formed around my roots & hairline


----------



## faithVA (Aug 6, 2017)

Had to shampoo this week since I didn't last week. I decided to try the Nexxus Shampoo since I liked the generic Nexxus conditioner and the Nexxus Emergencee. I like the shampoo. It doesn't strip my hair. I bought a sample of some Nexxus masque with protein. I like that as well. After that I just threw a bunch of products in my hair and twisted it up.

I'm sticking to this style for August and probably September. I take the back and twist towards the crown. I do two flat twist across the front. I do a flat twist across the crown and intertwine the flat twist in the back into it. It doesn't get too much easier than that.

We have a new natural salon down the street. I am considering making an appointment and letting them do a consultation and maybe a flat twist style. We shall see


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Had to shampoo this week since I didn't last week. I decided to try the Nexxus Shampoo since I liked the generic Nexxus conditioner and the Nexxus Emergencee. I like the shampoo. It doesn't strip my hair. I bought a sample of some Nexxus masque with protein. I like that as well. After that I just threw a bunch of products in my hair and twisted it up.
> 
> I'm sticking to this style for August and probably September. I take the back and twist towards the crown. I do two flat twist across the front. I do a flat twist across the crown and intertwine the flat twist in the back into it. It doesn't get too much easier than that.
> 
> We have a new natural salon down the street. I am considering making an appointment and letting them do a consultation and maybe a flat twist style. We shall see


I find twists of all types to be so beautiful and they're flattering on anyone. 

Does the Nexxus shampoo have protein in it?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> I find twists of all types to be so beautiful and they're flattering on anyone.
> 
> Does the Nexxus shampoo have protein in it?


I don't know. Let me check. I didn't read the label. I just picked it up.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I don't know. Let me check. I didn't read the label. I just picked it up.


I looked up the ingredients and it seems the only protein in it is keratin which I'm not too worried about because it's low on the list. I was looking for a good sulfate shampoo to use when my hair needs something a bit more stripping without making it dry. It has really great reviews and ingredients so I'll try it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 7, 2017)

BronxJazzy said:


> I looked up the ingredients and it seems the only protein in it is keratin which I'm not too worried about because it's low on the list. I was looking for a good sulfate shampoo to use when my hair needs something a bit more stripping without making it dry. It has really great reviews and ingredients so I'll try it.


Thank you because I didn't look at nothing.  it's good to know it has a little protein in it because I think my hair could use a little extra protein. I will hit ULTA at the end of the month to try some more samples before I settle on anything. Costco has the large bottles of Nexxus i will purchase it it works out.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 7, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Thank you because I didn't look at nothing.  it's good to know it has a little protein in it because I think my hair could use a little extra protein. I will hit ULTA at the end of the month to try some more samples before I settle on anything. Costco has the large bottles of Nexxus i will purchase it it works out.



 Yeah I understand that. I'm a stickler for ingredients. I look out for certain things that I know negatively affect my hair like too much protein high up on the list of ingredients. I was actually quite impressed by the ingredient list for this shampoo. I think my hair will really like it so thanks for mentioning.

Yeah I think my hair needs a bit of protein as well especially because I'm protective styling most of the time. It shouldn't affect my hair too much because I only plan to use it maybe every other wk and using my shampoo bar the weeks in between.

Ulta has the larger size as well or at least on their website they do and it only costs 19.99. I am going to buy the smaller bottle to test out first. If I don't like it I'll just do what I do with all products I don't like and give it to my neice. So I don't have to worry about wasting money.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 12, 2017)

So the problem with this cut is my bangs are like chin length stretched (below apl before) so even shorter when shrunken. They can't fit in my low bun so they stick out after awhile. Going to start just braiding or twisting the front.


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> So the problem with this cut is my bangs are like chin length stretched (below apl before) so even shorter when shrunken. They can't fit in my low bun so they stick out after awhile. Going to start just braiding or twisting the front.



For my shorter pieces I love using this type of clip:


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 12, 2017)

I still wear my wash and gos in a bun on a daily basis. I rarely wear my wash and gos down. But I will now increase the frequency of wash days. I will most likely be washing every other day instead of once a week. This is  because my shedding is increasing again and detangling becomes more frustrating with more shed hairs to deal with the longer that I go between washes.

I cowash almost exclusively.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 13, 2017)

Shoutout to me for actually moisturizing my hair and not just the top layer

It'll be easier to wash tomorrow


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 15, 2017)

I went to Houston, TX last week to hangout with friends.  I knew that the humidity would be ridiculous so I decided to stay in my twist for pretty much the entire trip.  However, for the last party I wore my hair in a twist out since I was going to wash my hair the next day anyway...when I made it back to the hotel I was shocked at how wrong TX did my hair....

Before
 
After


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I went to Houston, TX last week to hangout with friends.  I knew that the humidity would be ridiculous so I decided to stay in my twist for pretty much the entire trip.  However, for the last party I wore my hair in a twist out since I was going to wash my hair the next day anyway...when I made it back to the hotel I was shocked at how wrong TX did my hair....
> 
> Before
> View attachment 407889
> ...


It looks good both ways though.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 15, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I went to Houston, TX last week to hangout with friends.  I knew that the humidity would be ridiculous so I decided to stay in my twist for pretty much the entire trip.  However, for the last party I wore my hair in a twist out since I was going to wash my hair the next day anyway...when I made it back to the hotel I was shocked at how wrong TX did my hair....
> 
> Before
> View attachment 407889
> ...


The after pics look beautiful to me but I love volume.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 15, 2017)

Shampooed and conditioned this morning with Shea Moisture Low Porosity and Camille Rose Morrocan Pear which smells like lemon cookies to me not pear anything 

Wore it in a wet bun but I've had it loose for a couple hours to dry the middle. I used way too much product (Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream and amla heavy cream, wetline gel)  

My braids are soft and some other parts but a lot of it is crunchy. I'll moisturize in the morning and bun

I attempted this bun style. I can't twist and the 3 Bantu knots then wrapping didn't work out lol maybe my hair needed to be dry


Side note: Wet buns lowkey give me a wet braidout look. Gives a nice stretch since my wngs shrink to the bottom of my ear now. Also my hair looks fuller at this length


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Shampooed and conditioned this morning with Shea Moisture Low Porosity and Camille Rose Morrocan Pear which smells like lemon cookies to me not pear anything
> 
> Wore it in a wet bun but I've had it loose for a couple hours to dry the middle. I used way too much product (Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream and amla heavy cream, wetline gel)
> 
> ...


You have very pretty curls.


----------



## snoop (Aug 16, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> I went to Houston, TX last week to hangout with friends.  I knew that the humidity would be ridiculous so I decided to stay in my twist for pretty much the entire trip.  However, for the last party I wore my hair in a twist out since I was going to wash my hair the next day anyway...when I made it back to the hotel I was shocked at how wrong TX did my hair....
> 
> Before
> View attachment 407889
> ...



You went from Pre-Party Dinner twist out to Now-I'm-Ready-To-Party twist out!  Love it!


----------



## Alma Petra (Aug 18, 2017)

2 days ago I put all my hair (except for the twa) in braids which is something that I haven't done before. In the past when I would corn row, I'd have it done at the salon. This time I did my braids (box braids?) myself. It was so frustrating. I always get the ends tangled up badly while trying to braid the roots taut and smooth, and then I'd have to untangle and try to redo the braid again. After all this my roots which are natural are very frizzy. And I tried to braid or flat braid the twa. I tried about 20 times and then I gave up. My hair looks sort of a mess but still I feel proud of myself. I want to keep the braids in for at least one week as a protective style and because washing and detangling my heavily shedding hair has become very stressful for me. I tried washing more frequently but that only meant more frequent witnessing of the shedding so I decided not to. I will try to wash, detangle and redo the braids one by one next week. Hopefully washing in sections (braids) will make the tangling caused by the sheds much easier to deal with. I normally comb all my hair as one with a partial part in the midline but with all the shedding this will not be practical anymore. Can't wait to see how well my new plan will work for me on wash day. I will be so happy if it succeeds.


----------



## snoop (Aug 18, 2017)

Took last night and some of this morning to install mini-twists.  I plan on keeping them in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## snoop (Aug 18, 2017)

Anaisin said:


>



Thanks for posting!  I've done something similar as well.  Twists definitely don't last long if you're washing daily, but I saw in the comments that she refreshes the style weekly.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2017)

Anaisin said:


>


That's a lot of time for every day but I'm sure it does help with moisture.


----------



## snoop (Aug 19, 2017)

faithVA said:


> That's a lot of time for every day but I'm sure it does help with moisture.



It actually doesn't take up that much time.  I did it when I was experimenting with water only washing.  It adds another 2 to 5 minutes to your shower; get out as much excess water with the t-shirt (soaking into the shirt) as I could while drying myself; then moisturize and seal.  Second stays on for the remainder of the time. 

This works well if you shower in the evening but not right before bed.   I'll also do this on some wash days when I don't want to mix clay but want to give my hair a rest from shampoo.

ETA:  Or for a mid-week boost in moisture like she does.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 19, 2017)

As I am cowash is so hit or miss. So glad I finished it


----------



## Daina (Aug 20, 2017)

Decided I am bunning the rest of the summer. Actually been doing it since July. The humidity is just ridiculous here and my hair can't keep up. So I have been in a bun 6 days a week. The only day I'm not in a bun is wash day. I will go back to alternate styles at the end of September hopefully and won't straighten again until November.

For those who have done long term bunning have you had any issues? Issues such as breakage or trouble with your curl pattern being stretched  because of bunning? Thanks!


----------



## Colocha (Aug 20, 2017)

Switched to a French twist. Currently secured with a Ficcare because Goody barrette couldn't handle it.


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 21, 2017)

I've got 4 more days until I can finally take down my box braids!!! Some of these braids have legit an inch of new growth. Summers in Asia have a humidity level I cannot even explain but my hair seems to really love it! I've already started taking out the back sections that can be hidden during the day and I can definitely tell my hair has grown, somedays I just wish it wasn't so fine and low density. I'm going to feel bald. So i'm looking for styling suggestions, I want to wear my hair out and as elongated as possible for at least the coming weekend and then I have 2 more weeks before I move back to the states. Contemplating a flat twist-out over the weekend and then maybe a bun for the next 2 weeks. I'll be couch surfing until I get home so idk how often I'll be able to wash my hair until then.


----------



## Colocha (Aug 21, 2017)

Blow dried the back section of my hair to see if I could use Oyin Hair Dew as a blow dry cream (totally can). Decided to do an impromptu length check and I am so happy.

Hair longer, waist smaller. Glowing up. Pardon my extremely dirty mirror.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok I fully remember why I bought 3 jars of Shea Moisture jbco leave in a couple years ago. My hair is so moist


----------



## faithVA (Aug 21, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Blow dried the back section of my hair to see if I could use Oyin Hair Dew as a blow dry cream (totally can). Decided to do an impromptu length check and I am so happy.
> 
> Hair longer, waist smaller. Glowing up. Pardon my extremely dirty mirror.
> 
> View attachment 408309


Looks good. Congratulations on your new length.


----------



## Colocha (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you @faithVA!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

I really now only bun when my hair is curly (top bun) which is about 1 week out of the month total. I'm kinda just tired of them...tired of doing them and equally as tired of looking at them (on me)

Mostly sticking to ponytails, half up and half down styles and braids. Either wear the braid down or pinned up with a hair fork.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 27, 2017)

Just wore a scarf and didn't cover my bun with a bonnet. Surprisingly my bun is still soft, it usually dries out rubbing against pillows etc 

Shampooed yesterday with Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo and conditioned with the last of my Camille Rose Morrocan pear conditioner.

Nice but not a repurchase. Really no sense of me buying any other rinse out conditioners except for Vo5 Kiwi Lime and Mielle Organics Deep Conditioner. 

I moisturized with the Mane Choice sealing cream. I'm going to actually cut it open to get the last bit of it out to moisturize tonight. It's that serious


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2017)

I can finally do one twist up the middle. But I need to see if I can rollerset the front and get it to last at least 24 hours before I wear it. I could probably do some type of bang in the front but I'm will have to see. It's nice to have the option.

I flat ironed and trimmed this weekend. Now I'm getting ready to put my hair back in my go to flat twist. I think I will change my flat twist style in September sometime. I've been wearing this one for a minute. I will look up some styles on Pinterest and sew what I can come up with.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

I did twists toward the crown. The back turned out better than expected. Not sure if this is what I'm going wi5h fo4 September and October. I will decide by the end of the week.


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 28, 2017)

Warning: Reposted from the Hip length and tailbone challenge I'm in. 

So I am finally out of the braids and I have missed my hair so much! Did a decent deep conditioning and then shampooed twice, styled it into a flat twist with the ends bantu knotted. Came out beautifully and I can totally tell my hair has grown since I started protective styling it these past few months. I'm still kinda in the middle of a move so I haven't been able to rollerset it yet but I will most likely rock the twist out this week and then bun it up until I get back home. But i feel like a freaking movie star. Also I am surprised at how thick it seems to be now, I kept worrying I would have hair anorexia and even though not having the weight of the braids does feel weird, I really am coming to terms with my hair and it's length. I also got quite a few comments from my friends who can see my progress. Glad I'm finally getting past the plateau I was at for what seemed like a year. Now to keep the momentum and get to WL soon!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

I am considering either what I have now or one of these. I can only get one of the pictures to post in the thread. #3 seems the simplest. 

1.https://www.pinterest.com/pin/377598749991771810/

2.






3. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/377598749987988560/


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> Warning: Reposted from the Hip length and tailbone challenge I'm in.
> 
> So I am finally out of the braids and I have missed my hair so much! Did a decent deep conditioning and then shampooed twice, styled it into a flat twist with the ends bantu knotted. Came out beautifully and I can totally tell my hair has grown since I started protective styling it these past few months. I'm still kinda in the middle of a move so I haven't been able to rollerset it yet but I will most likely rock the twist out this week and then bun it up until I get back home. But i feel like a freaking movie star. Also I am surprised at how thick it seems to be now, I kept worrying I would have hair anorexia and even though not having the weight of the braids does feel weird, I really am coming to terms with my hair and it's length. I also got quite a few comments from my friends who can see my progress. Glad I'm finally getting past the plateau I was at for what seemed like a year. Now to keep the momentum and get to WL soon!



Your twist out is cute but why you look so sad?


----------



## JosieLynn (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Your twist out is cute but why you look so sad?


Think I'm just still exhausted from moving lol 

ALSO I think the easiest style is #2, I might even try that one tonight myself


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> Think I'm just still exhausted from moving lol
> 
> ALSO I think the easiest style is #2, I might even try that one tonight myself


If you try it let me know. The front is easy. I'm just not sure what's going on in the back and at my current length the back isn't real easy to pin up. I hate bobby pins.


----------



## snoop (Aug 28, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I did twists toward the crown. The back turned out better than expected. Not sure if this is what I'm going wi5h fo4 September and October. I will decide by the end of the week.
> 
> View attachment 408969 View attachment 408971



I really need to learn to flat twist.   This is pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2017)

snoop said:


> I really need to learn to flat twist.   This is pretty.


Thank you. 

Definitely give it a try. It's pretty simple.


----------



## charmtreese (Aug 29, 2017)

Twist out bun


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2017)

charmtreese said:


> Twist out bun
> 
> View attachment 409103


That's a sizable bun. Very pretty.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 29, 2017)

I have 5-7 inches of 4c very fine strands...
Would I be able to pull off these styles? And if not, what styles would y'all recommend?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2017)

scarcity21 said:


> I have 5-7 inches of 4c very fine strands...
> Would I be able to pull off these styles? And if not, what styles would y'all recommend?


Are you referring to styles in this thread? Is so, absolutely. 5 to 7 inches of hair is plenty of hair to pull off a style.


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 29, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Are you referring to styles in this thread? Is so, absolutely. 5 to 7 inches of hair is plenty of hair to pull off a style.


@faithVA . Yea styles in this thread...I'll try some


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 30, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Braids & Bunning
> 
> 2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
> 
> ...



I was just thinking about buying some new hats since winter is coming up lol smh


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 2, 2017)

Finally took a pic ..


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 2, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Finally took a pic ..
> View attachment 409589
> View attachment 409589


Your twists looks really nice! Your earrings are fire as well.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Finally took a pic ..
> View attachment 409589
> View attachment 409589


Very nice. I'm looking forward to more length and hang time.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 2, 2017)

I have about 14 or 15 random braids in my hair that I put in a bun

I mixed Camille Rose Fresh Curl with water and the Ajani hair balm in a spray bottle to detangle and sealed with Hydroquench Shea butter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2017)

Did a henna/indigo treatment so hair is in a curly bun for a few days while the color oxidizes. Will do a wash and rollerset when it does. I've really been enjoying wearing my hair in braids. I wanna get my styling skills up so I've been looking at instabraid on Instagram for inspiration. Here is the next braid style I wanna try and perfect. 

 

I like how the three individual braids lead into 1 big braid. I may even break out my honey blonde clip in's to give it a little uuumpphhh. I'll post pics when I try it.


----------



## snoop (Sep 7, 2017)

This week was a fall for me.   I did a twist out at the beginning of the weekend intending to put the mini twists back in by the end of the weekend and it hasn't happened yet.  Hopefully, it'll be twisted up by Saturday night.   just trying to decide if it'll be big or small.


----------



## snoop (Sep 10, 2017)

My hair is back in twists.   I did large ones this time.   I'll see if I can keep them in longer than a week.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2017)

I didn't feel like a wash day today. I spritzed it with some type of tonic in my stash and twisted with My Honey Child Type 4 Creme. I have no idea what it looks like but it will be good enough for the week. Maybe I will shampoo midweek or next weekend.

I gave up with the new style. I'm back in flat twist to the side. I may try a different style later. Just not feeling it right now.


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 11, 2017)

Alright! So I finally attempted to roller set my hair! First roller set was FAR from a success....took me a gazillion years to vaguely get the hang of getting my hair around the roller, used way too much product because my hair kept drying up and when I took them down it was so textured. I ended up having to brush it out and ever so lightly flat iron my hair, and I've been rocking flat twist outs/buns that way.
Tweaks to make in the future, actually having a spray bottle with just water on hand, maybe investing in end papers since my ends would not uncurl for anything and using smaller rollers first. Also figuring out a better rolling pattern, the mohawk is good but when I got to the sides all hell broke loose.

I am now looking for more ideas on styles to wear with my own hair because it's nice and big out but I need to wear it protected so I don't lose all the length I gained in this past year. Since my hair is fairly straight now I'm thinking maybe I will be able to do more styles and still show my length, but I feel so bald if my hair is anything but out and free  any suggestions for a thin haired girl?!?!?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2017)

I finally washed my hair but I don't feel like twisting it up.


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2017)

I wanted to break down my large two strand twists into medium three strand twists.   It's not working.  The roots aren't staying tight.  I even tried braiding a bit first but now the roots are sticking up at odd angles and the twisted post immediately after isn't tight.   If I were doing this in front of a mirror things would probably be different, but that is not an option at the moment.   I've only installed three strands once. 

Going back to two strands for now.


----------



## snoop (Sep 15, 2017)

Ok.   I scrapped the idea of twists and put my hair into 6 braids.   I haven't detangled my hair all year and I want to go out next Sunday with my hair looking super fly.   I'm aiming at finger detangling at least one section per night and then doing a detangling session with a comb before styling.   It'll be my first time using a comb for this year.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Sep 17, 2017)

Since I have mini braids and aim to keep them untill the end of 2017 I'll join. Tried to upload pictures but can't with my phone grrrr...
Have to go to sleep will come back later with details and pictures...


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 17, 2017)

faithVA said:


> I did twists toward the crown. The back turned out better than expected. Not sure if this is what I'm going wi5h fo4 September and October. I will decide by the end of the week.
> 
> View attachment 408969 View attachment 408971



@faithVA 
GORGEOUS results!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

Moih Aunaturel said:


> Since I have mini braids and aim to keep them untill the end of 2017 I'll join. Tried to upload pictures but can't with my phone grrrr...
> Have to go to sleep will come back later with details and pictures...


You have to resize your pic so they are really small.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @faithVA
> GORGEOUS results!!!!


Thank you,  you are very kind.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2017)

I did finally decide to stick with the twist towards the crown at least for September and October out of pure laziness. I realized I can braid all of my twists at the crown and tuck them under. Any time I can avoid bobby pins is a win.

 I hope by December my twists hang enough son8 can switch over to 2 strands.


----------



## Colocha (Sep 18, 2017)

Update: Currently trying out wearing loose hair  [twist out] buns rather than twist buns. My detangle time was too long last week so I'm testing to see whether bunning loose hair cuts the time down. Used a PuffCuff to pull my hair in one, then wrapped the hair around itself and into a bun. Secured with a bobby pin.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2017)

I wanted to wash tonight but there wasn't enough time. So I spritzed my hair and retwisted with My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Creme. The wash will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 20, 2017)

Still bunning. No conditioner yesterday, I shampooed twice and just used a styling lotion, Shea butter and gel. 
Need to go to Dollar Tree and stock up on that kiwi Lime conditioner


----------



## JosieLynn (Sep 29, 2017)

Got my hair straightened for a trim, currently bunning. Going to try and wear straight hair buns for the month of October and stretch this blowout as long as possible. Then it's back to curly buns and flat twists into buns


----------



## Daina (Sep 30, 2017)

Back to buns, my hair was straight for almost 3 weeks. Going to cowash this weekend and back to buns I go!


----------



## snoop (Oct 1, 2017)

Had my hair in large twists last week.   I braided them at the root just to try something different.  I wore a braid out yesterday. 

I'm not going to wash this week but instead use the sections of the braid out and turn them into mini twists.   I really need to trim and the easiest way will be through mini twisting.


----------



## Alma Petra (Oct 1, 2017)

Crazy shedding is forcing me to comb every other day to prevent the sheds from making my hair impossible to detangle.

I diffuse dry my hair curly like a wash and go then put it up in a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 2, 2017)

I wore a twist out over the weekend but promptly put it back up last night. I get a little wound up when I straighten my hair. But I'm back to normal now. I think I can stick to this style for all of October and November. I'm feeling pretty lazy so I think it is doable.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 3, 2017)

Wearing a wash n go today. The right back is turning into frizz and it's only 8am


----------



## snoop (Oct 3, 2017)

I've almost finished installing mini twists.   They're the smallest I've done in a while.  Will try to get pictures when I'm done.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 3, 2017)

snoop said:


> I've almost finished installing mini twists.   They're the smallest I've done in a while.  Will try to get pictures when I'm done.


We’re opposite....this time around I tried the loose twists and I’m in love I’m a sucker for full hair


----------



## snoop (Oct 3, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> We’re opposite....this time around I tried the loose twists and I’m in love I’m a sucker for full hair



I usually do medium and I tried large and I like them as well.  This girl that I follow on Instagram does mini twists and I wanted to try them too.  Her's are so neat.   I thunk mine will be passable.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 3, 2017)

do you like the twist cream? ive used their other products and love them.



faithVA said:


> Same ole routine and sale ole hairstyle.
> 
> I washed with Mane Choice 3 in 1 Conditioner. Oiled my scalp with Mane Choice oil. Twisted up with *TGIN twist cream*. Wearing the flat twist to the side. Two more weeks and I get to change styles.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> We’re opposite....this time around I tried the loose twists and I’m in love I’m a sucker for full hair


Can we see please


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> do you like the twist cream? ive used their other products and love them.



Not really. I don't think it is the product. I just don't think a cream is the right thing to twist my hair with. My hair seems to like gels much more than creams. I do like the daily moisturizing cream though especially when I stretch my hair.

I like the conditioner, deep conditioner, leave-in and moisturizer. The shampoo, gel and twist cream don't really work for me. I'm getting ready to put them in a give away box so I don't have to throw them out.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ive tried the moisturizing cream and the miracle mask, but now that Ive tried the cream my hair loves that stuff. have you tried mane choice doesn't get much butter? man that stuff melts in my hair. my new thing is cowash with mill creek biotin conditioner (this is the bottle with biotin being the 2nd ingredient), lightly spray with my leave in, and put doesn't get butter through each section, and top it off for the ends with jbco. my hair has been so moisturized and strong its crazy. ill be bunning till I reach tbl. hopefully December 2018. crossing fingers. lol  



faithVA said:


> Not really. I don't think it is the product. I just don't think a cream is the right thing to twist my hair with. My hair seems to like gels much more than creams. *I do like the daily moisturizing cream* though especially when I stretch my hair.
> 
> I like the conditioner, deep conditioner, *leave-in and moisturizer*. The shampoo, gel and twist cream don't really work for me. I'm getting ready to put them in a give away box so I don't have to throw them out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 3, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> Ive tried the moisturizing cream and the miracle mask, but now that Ive tried the cream my hair loves that stuff. have you tried mane choice doesn't get much butter? man that stuff melts in my hair. my new thing is cowash with mill creek biotin conditioner (this is the bottle with biotin being the 2nd ingredient), lightly spray with my leave in, and put doesn't get butter through each section, and top it off for the ends with jbco. my hair has been so moisturized and strong its crazy. ill be bunning till I reach tbl. hopefully December 2018. crossing fingers. lol



No I haven't tried it yet. I still have a lot of the TGIN moisturizer left since I don't use moisturizers very often. Maybe when I get through some of these other products I will try the Mane Choice butter.


----------



## Lute (Oct 4, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get the cute gold hair cuffs that doesn't change color when water or moisture hits it. I'm tired getting the crappy ones from the beauty shop 

The gold cuffs make me feel like royalty when I wear them .. don't know why


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 4, 2017)

faithVA said:


> Can we see please


This pic doesn’t do it justice. Next time I’ll take a pic right after but that morning I finished like at 3am and had to wake up for 5am


----------



## faithVA (Oct 4, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> This pic doesn’t do it justice. Next time I’ll take a pic right after but that morning I finished like at 3am and had to wake up for 5am View attachment 412805


Those are really cute. In this picture you remind me of @NappyNelle or is it somebody else


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 5, 2017)

I feel like I never posted my practice cornrows from a couple months ago. My head was hurting so bad lol







Actually a lot of my pictures won't post on here. This was in July


----------



## snoop (Oct 5, 2017)

So here are the twists that I completed this week.  They're not as small as I envisioned, but that's partly because I don't use a mirror and I it by feel.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 5, 2017)

snoop said:


> So here are the twists that I completed this week.  They're not as small as I envisioned, but that's partly because I don't use a mirror and I it by feel.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 12, 2017)

I can't be the only one that loves the ignore feature. 

My hair is in a raggedy bun. I'm going to wash it one of these days lol


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 13, 2017)

So I think I might like the Mane Choice Egyptian gel and oil better for a bun. The downside is that if I don’t wear a scarf it’ll just be coils sticking out everywhere. It has to be “set” for at least 30 minutes. Other than that it’s super soft and laid


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 14, 2017)

I did a roll and tuck with some left out in the front last night for my hot date!


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 14, 2017)

Going to put this wash n go I just did in a bun for next week whenever it fully dries


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 14, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> I did a roll and tuck with some left out in the front last night for my hot date!
> 
> View attachment 413637



This is the same style I rock when I want to look sassy! You and your hair look great!


----------



## JosieLynn (Oct 16, 2017)

Been recently trying out this protective style and rocking it for 2 weeks. We'll see if I can make it the two weeks but in general I like the style plus it's also pretty easy to refresh when necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2017)

Hennaed my hair tonight. Still sporting flat twist towards the crown, clamped with a goody barrette and just tucked under. 

I will be sporting this style all of October. Maybe I will do something different for November but highly unlikely


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 25, 2017)

Washed my hair.

Moisturized with Belnouvo moisture butter and topped with Mane choice Egyptian oil. My holding/styling product (Qhemet Aethiopika butter) froze so I didn't use it. 6 braids. About to browse YouTube for a style to do in the morning. If I'm too lazy I'll just wear my slouchy knit hat, it's getting cold now


----------



## snoop (Oct 26, 2017)

My hair is in box braids...minus the boxes.   They've been in since yesterday.  I'm going to re-twist tomorrow.


----------



## snoop (Oct 28, 2017)

Took down the braids and turned them into twists.  I love how they feel.   So soft and fluffy.  I think it's because they're holding the texture from the braid out.   I might have to do that again.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 28, 2017)

I washed, conditioned, steamed, and hennaed my hair.  I put it in a bun to air dry and I braided it up after I came back from running around.  I am going to bun this upcoming week and then back to my twists.  I am going to be Katherine Johnson (NASA/Hidden Figures) for Superhero day on Tuesday so I am going to wear it in a 50's/60's pinup style.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 28, 2017)

Sniffly and sick. Way too lazy and tired to rollerset. Combed out my hair and did five big braids to stretch for the bun instead. I know the stretch will be inferior but I was happy to see that I have no thinning of braids anywhere.


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2017)

Pre-pooing now but will be in a bun for the next 2 weeks. Hoping today's bun will last me till Thursday before I M&S again and then reposition my bun. Will do a southern tease bun till Thursday and then will do a side bun to carry me to Sunday and wash day again.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm getting tired of flat twist.  I just don't think my two strand twist are going to have enough me try to make me happy. Maybe it's time to rollerset and wear two french braids for a while. I need to figure out something.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 30, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Sniffly and sick. Way too lazy and tired to rollerset. Combed out my hair and did five big braids to stretch for the bun instead. I know the stretch will be inferior but I was happy to see that I have no thinning of braids anywhere.


The braids were a terrible idea. My hair didn't dry all the way so it was a little tangled in the middle still. I humbly put in a single bantu knot bun and accepted my lesson learnt.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 30, 2017)

I did a wash and go last week with new products TGIN twist and hold with Krystal Eco styler. My hair was a bit too dry, I’m used to my wng softening up after a few days. I couldn’t make it a full 7 days and washed on Thursday and I’ve  been rocking a fab twist out since with 1 redo and I’ll retwist tonight.  I’m a bit tired of mini twists so I’ll do one more week of twist outs before I install again.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 31, 2017)

My hair was dry and tangled in my hair tie from my bun this morning. Spritzed with water and used Qhemet's Honey balm. 

Moisturized my hair and while it isn't laid like gel, it's still tame. I forgot I had a sample

It's always freezing on Halloween btw


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 31, 2017)

I so want to try Qhemets


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2017)

I switched up the style for November. It wasn't intentional but I was in a hurry and this seemed the fastest. I'm back to a part down the middle with 7 flat twists on each side braided down. I braid the twists together on each side. I can tell I have retained a little length 

Maybe by next summer I can gather my twist in the back in a mini pony/bun or something.

For December I think I will go back to the flat twist to the side. Now I have 3 styles to rock and rotate. Hopefully, it will help with my boredom.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 5, 2017)

Got bored of scrunchie bun so I moved on to Ficcare bun. I also combed out my hair after the curls before bunning for the first time. I figured that would do less damage than letting it tangle. Ficcare is the only thing holding the bun.


----------



## JosieLynn (Nov 8, 2017)

Recently been readjusting to a less humid climate and the threat of winter approaching. Been doing deep conditioning every week and stretching my hair in either flat-twists and bantu knotting the ends or braids after washing. I typically have to re-moisturize by mid-week. Wearing it mostly in buns, mini-buns or flat twisted undo and praying the ends don't form SSKs. I did a decent trim in September and I need to go back and get another trim probably in December. I'm trying so hard to make it fully past BSL/MBL even though I can tell my hair has definitely thickened up this past year.  Im just grateful overall the health of my hair seems to be pretty stable.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 12, 2017)

Washed my hair. Quick tension blow dry and put in 12 braids.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 12, 2017)

Shampooed, conditioned did LOC with the Mane Choice products. I had to push myself to twist my hair but I got it done. I have all of my flat twist braided together. I hope my twist don't slip out of the braid as my hair dries.


----------



## snoop (Nov 14, 2017)

On Sunday I used @Chicoro 's moisture renched pre-poo do detangle my hair.  I was able to get a ton of shed hair out without any effort.  It seems as though the back is shedding the most.  Right now my hair is in 6 jumbo twists.   I'm trying to decide whether to keep them as is or to break them down into 12 twists.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 14, 2017)

My twist for an 80’s party last week:


----------



## snoop (Nov 19, 2017)

So, I"m going to try to be more stringent with this challenge.  I used too much oil while washing last week AND washed my hair loose.  What has now resulted is that all of the shed hairs have now matted my roots.   My hair hasn't been this tangled in ages!    I still manged to put it into large twists this morning, but I know that I'm going to have to undertake a serious detangling session to get rid of all of this matting.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2017)

Wearing a twist out this week. Will get back to twists either Sunday or next Monday. I will probably be over the out styles by then.


----------



## Daina (Nov 23, 2017)

I will be back in this challenge by the end of next week. My hair has been straight the last 2 weeks and I'm trying to stretch for a 3rd week to compromise with hubby. After that I won't straighten again till March/April so back to my buns.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 27, 2017)

I got tired of wearing my hair out by Wednesday. I wore it out long enough on Thursday to get through dinner. It promptly went into 2 flat twist until I washed it yesterday evening. I'm back in my flat twists down the sides with a part in the middle.

I will probably wear it out again next week for the holiday party and maybe again when I do my length check. But I'm over it


----------



## snoop (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm hoping to finish the year strong and wear my twists without experimenting with any other protective style.  I don't foresee any reason to wear my hair loose between now and New Years and I hope that it stays that way.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 28, 2017)

I needed some new products (had no conditioner or regular gel) but didn't want to spend a lot of money.

Went to Sally's and got Taliah Waajid leave in/detangler, a Wet Brush, Eco styler gel argan oil & Silk Elements Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise.

Minus the $5 renewing my membership, I spent less than $12. I got $2 off plus the Silk Elements product was free


Silk Elements- used it as a pre poo. I liked it. Need to use it again the way it was intended to really review

Wet Brush- may be my new favorite thing. Doesn't snag like regular oval brushes. At the 3rd brush, it was gliding through the section completely.

Taliah Waajid Detangler- I like this too. Need to see with this pairs well with. I used it with Eco styler argan for a wash n go just now without testing how they mix prior. Hope it dries clear and without clumps of product. Lots of slip

I attempted the brush wash n go with the wet brush. I'm about 75% sure it'll be a fail on my hair (probably poofy from root to middle then the ends are defined and or stringy) I don't really care though. As long as it's moisturized and I can throw it in a bun.


----------



## Anaisin (Nov 29, 2017)

This has my hair really moisturized


----------



## Colocha (Nov 29, 2017)

Was too tired to rollerset last weekend so I've been wearing 12 twists in a French twist.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 10, 2017)

Wore a puff several days last week but back in my flat twist this week.

I steamed, moisturized, sealed and put it into 7 flat twists to the right.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 10, 2017)

Back to rollerset buns after two weeks in twists. Vacation coming up so my hair will be out for two weeks soon.


----------



## Daina (Dec 10, 2017)

Back on my bun game! My hair was straight for 3 weeks and this past week I'm back in my wet buns. Next wash day I will twist. Trying to stretch my cleansing to every 2 weeks. It has gotten really cold here like overnight so trying to moisturize and heavy seal every few days. Broke out my QB AOHC today to seal.


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 10, 2017)

So I did my trim for December and I think I finally got all the raggedy ends out *woot woot* and I wore my hair out once so far on my first day at my new job so I could have a boss ID photo lol! Still rocking the buns and mini-buns strong, fighting every urge to want to slap some extra hair in there. I'm really just worried the winter is going to be so drying but so far it's been good and it may be due to my slightly over-handed application of leave-in and shea butter. I refuse to go back to dry, dusty ends! Also I noticed my hair is still growing at a decent rate since I was able to trim my hair and not lose any length from the last cut, it is somewhat annoying when you want to reach a new length goal having to grow out bad ends but i know it'll be worth it in the end. From here on out I should be able to do much smaller trims and see my hair creep closer to waist length


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 10, 2017)

Daina said:


> Back on my bun game! My hair was straight for 3 weeks and this past week I'm back in my wet buns. Next wash day I will twist. Trying to stretch my cleansing to every 2 weeks. It has gotten really cold here like overnight so trying to moisturize and heavy seal every few days. Broke out my QB AOHC today to seal.


 
I've seen so many people talk about wet bunning but never bothered to ask, what do you like about wet bunning over regular??? How do you do it without amassing a trillion tangles??


----------



## Daina (Dec 10, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> I've seen so many people talk about wet bunning but never bothered to ask, what do you like about wet bunning over regular??? How do you do it without amassing a trillion tangles??



@JosieLynn, my hair is kind of weird in that it's easier for me to bun when wet because it's so thick. That's the only reason I do it and that it's fast to do.  I don't get a lot of tangles as long as I detangle in the shower beforehand. It takes my hair several days to dry...so after 4 days I remove the bun, spray with water and detangle and remoisturize and seal. I had hardly any tangles...but again the key is making sure I thoroughly detangle upfront or it would be a mess.


----------



## Daina (Dec 10, 2017)

JosieLynn said:


> So I did my trim for December and I think I finally got all the raggedy ends out *woot woot* and I wore my hair out once so far on my first day at my new job so I could have a boss ID photo lol! Still rocking the buns and mini-buns strong, fighting every urge to want to slap some extra hair in there. I'm really just worried the winter is going to be so drying but so far it's been good and it may be due to my slightly over-handed application of leave-in and shea butter. I refuse to go back to dry, dusty ends! Also I noticed my hair is still growing at a decent rate since I was able to trim my hair and not lose any length from the last cut, it is somewhat annoying when you want to reach a new length goal having to grow out bad ends but i know it'll be worth it in the end. From here on out I should be able to do much smaller trims and see my hair creep closer to waist length



Super cute pics!


----------



## snoop (Dec 10, 2017)

So between last night and this morning I transitioned from two strand twists to "box" braids.  (No box since I sectioned with my fingers.)  I'm impressed with the length, which you don't really see with the twists.  They're so tight (in the length) that take down will be a bit of a challenge, but I think that the resulting braid out will look cute.  I'll keep them in for a least a week and then maybe transition into chunkier braids so that my hair will be easier to style for Christmas dinner.

I need to set up my 2018 hair maintenance schedule on my phone calendar.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2017)

snoop said:


> So between last night and this morning I transitioned from two strand twists to "box" braids.  (No box since I sectioned with my fingers.)  I'm impressed with the length, which you don't really see with the twists.  They're so tight (in the length) that take down will be a bit of a challenge, but I think that the resulting braid out will look cute.  I'll keep them in for a least a week and then maybe transition into chunkier braids so that my hair will be easier to style for Christmas dinner.
> 
> I need to set up my 2018 hair maintenance schedule on my phone calendar.


You have some good hang time. How long will you keep them in?


----------



## snoop (Dec 11, 2017)

faithVA said:


> You have some good hang time. How long will you keep them in?



Thanks!  I'll keep them in through the weekend then play it by ear.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 11, 2017)

I’ve officially switched to bunning. Currently rocking the low bun


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 11, 2017)

Alrighty, I have finally had a moment to take some pics.  Still mini-twisting every 4 weeks, moisturizing every other day, steaming, and wearing a twist out for 3 days and repeating the cycle.  My grey roots still have a mind of their own.  I want to try the Xcel 21, but I'm scurred of the reported scalp burning.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 11, 2017)

Alta Angel said:


> Alrighty, I have finally had a moment to take some pics.  Still mini-twisting every 4 weeks, moisturizing every other day, steaming, and wearing a twist out for 3 days and repeating the cycle.  My grey roots still have a mind of their own.  I want to try the Xcel 21, but I'm scurred of the reported scalp burning.
> 
> View attachment 418395 View attachment 418397 View attachment 418399


Drool worthy as always! Love that color lippy


----------



## snoop (Dec 12, 2017)

@Alta Angel I've got twist envy.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 12, 2017)

My bun... this will be my go to for the next 4wks I’ll rotate positions every week. I’ll decide if I’ll change the first weekend of 2018


----------



## Colocha (Dec 12, 2017)

@MizzBFly , is that bun only secured with a Flexi? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 12, 2017)

Colocha said:


> @MizzBFly , is that bun only secured with a Flexi? If so, how did you do it?


 No way no how, I used 3 seamless hair scrunches


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you ladies for all of the beautiful hair pictures. This is my favorite time of year


----------



## Colocha (Dec 12, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> No way no how, I used 3 seamless hair scrunches



Could've fooled me. I was wondering what voodoo you did to get it looking so nice.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 12, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Could've fooled me. I was wondering what voodoo you did to get it looking so nice.


The illusion is awesome! I had to layer...lol behind the ear pony...middle portion I added to the first and I have a part in the middle and connected that part to the first but I finished quickly


----------



## Colocha (Dec 13, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> The illusion is awesome! I had to layers...lol behind the ear pony...middle portion I added to the first and I have a part in the middle and connected that part to the first but I finished quickly


Boy... that's a lot! Lol. But worth it I think.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 13, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Boy... that's a lot! Lol. But worth it I think.


Definitely made for a more sleek look. I haven’t worn a low ponytail in my 4yrs natural. I love it


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 18, 2017)

This is the bun style for the week. I got the idea from YouTube inspired by A.Keys


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

My end of year update

I stuck to flat twists and 2 strand twists for most of the year. I primarily wore flat twists and the same flat twist style for a month at a time. I don't think I have done 2 strand twists since March or April. Wearing flat twist has definitely made me hair lazy.

I originally said I was going to rollerset and twist and wear a style for 2 weeks. That never happened. I washed weekly and did flat twist on wet hair. I am way too impatient. Once I start my hair I just want it to be done.

I did retain and my ends did get better. I just found flat twist to just be so convenient and took the hassle out of the day to day styling. 

Starting Pics - 12/2016
  

12/2017


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 18, 2017)

faithVA said:


> My end of year update
> 
> I stuck to flat twists and 2 strand twists for most of the year. I primarily wore flat twists and the same flat twist style for a month at a time. I don't think I have done 2 strand twists since March or April. Wearing flat twist has definitely made me hair lazy.
> 
> ...


Woot woot!! Your end are definitely more full!the fact you’re so consistent has really motivated me to be accountable, so I thank you. You are Bae for 2017


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Woot woot!! Your end are definitely more full!the fact you’re so consistent has really motivated me to be accountable, so I thank you. You are Bae for 2017


Thank you  I'm consistent because I'm lazy, lazy, lazy.  But it is starting to pay off.


----------



## snoop (Dec 21, 2017)

faithVA said:


> My end of year update
> 
> I stuck to flat twists and 2 strand twists for most of the year. I primarily wore flat twists and the same flat twist style for a month at a time. I don't think I have done 2 strand twists since March or April. Wearing flat twist has definitely made me hair lazy.
> 
> ...




That's great progress!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2017)

snoop said:


> That's great progress!



Thank you. I'm happy to finally make some noticeable progress.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 1, 2018)

I wore these for 5 wks. Stretched my hair first then twisted. How my hair set up I’ve never finished under 5hrs
My twisted styles and feeling myself take down, that I’m still rocking til’ next week


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 1, 2018)

I forgot how much I love this thread!

Love your styles @MizzBFly  !


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 1, 2018)

Alta Angel said:


> I forgot how much I love this thread!
> 
> Love your styles @MizzBFly  !


Thank you but where are your epic pic? Have you stopped mini twisting?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone interested in a 2019 challenge?


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 1, 2018)

I still am!  Since this thread ended I just stopped posting pics.  I guess I will start posting again. 





MizzBFly said:


> Thank you but where are your epic pic? Have you stopped mini twisting?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2018)

Alta Angel said:


> I still am!  Since this thread ended I just stopped posting pics.  I guess I will start posting again.


Ok. I will start a new thread this weekend.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 2, 2018)

I can’t believe it’s been a whole year since I posted in this thread  I’ve been around these here parts tho


----------



## snoop (Dec 22, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> I wore these for 5 wks. Stretched my hair first then twisted. How my hair set up I’ve never finished under 5hrs
> My twisted styles and feeling myself take down, that I’m still rocking til’ next week
> View attachment 438693View attachment 438695View attachment 438697View attachment 438699View attachment 438701



These are beautiful!


----------

